# Windows 10



## Flame (Sep 30, 2014)

so windows 9 name is skipped.

So the start button is back. the metro is kinda slim.


from the looks of it. its what Windows 8/8.1 should have been like.


if you want to try it out.. but nasty bugs are in the tall grass.
http://preview.windows.com/



whats with this guys hair cut? you are VP of one of the biggest companies in the world. get a good hair cut.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29431412


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 1, 2014)

An official MS channel and they hose up the still image like that?


----------



## osirisjem (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm staying on windows 7 for as long as possible.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 1, 2014)

I...
Hmm, this looks infinitely better then Win 8.
I might give it a shot.
MIGHT, give it a shot.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2014)

If it has the Metro UI at the start up, then, no, and only when I'm forced to update, will I update.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 1, 2014)

That hardly looks any different from Windows 8.1 and that's.. Windows 10? Where did Windows 9 go?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> That hardly looks any different from Windows 8.1 and that's.. Windows 10? Where did Windows 9 go?


 

They skipped version numbers.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks nice but still not a fan of Microsoft's tiles. :/


----------



## yusuo (Oct 1, 2014)

The YouTube still capture in the OP looks like this guys cum face (I'm guessing) . 

On topic this should be a free update, I don't want to have to fork out $100 odd dollars for what windows 8 should of been (I mean I'm gunna download it anyway but you get the jist)

I like metro personally, took a while to get used to but wouldn't go back to a start menu again


----------



## frogboy (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks MS, but I_ still_ don't prefer touchscreen interfaces cluttering up my desktop PC.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 1, 2014)

> whats with this guys hair cut? you are VP of one of the biggest companies in the world. get a good hair cut.


The guy seems to be gay so that may explain why he speaks the way he does and has that hair style.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Oct 1, 2014)

Instructions for buying a windows 10 PC (once they're officially out):

1. Unpack PC from box with all cords etc
2. Properly connect your keyboard, mouse, monitor etc
3. Reformat drive c: and install your favorite flavor of linux
Your welcome! XD

"Multiple desktops," wow they added something that linux has been doing for 10-15 years now XD


----------



## Vipera (Oct 1, 2014)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Instructions for buying a windows 10 PC (once they're officially out):
> 
> 1. Unpack PC from box with all cords etc
> 2. Properly connect your keyboard, mouse, monitor etc
> ...


I've been doing that as well thanks to software like VirtuaWin.

They restored the ability to resize windows. Cool. One step closer to a normal OS. Next step is the Windows 7's alternative bottom bar, as the default one is uglier imo.


----------



## Pleng (Oct 1, 2014)

Vipera said:


> They restored the ability to resize windows.


 
I guess you've never actually used Win 8, have you?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2014)

Windows 7 Master Race  There are no compelling features that will ever force me to update lol.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 1, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Windows 7 Master Race  There are no compelling features that will ever force me to update lol.



Various people said the same thing about windows XP... though actually many of those still seem to be on it.


----------



## Kane49 (Oct 1, 2014)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Instructions for buying a windows 10 PC (once they're officially out):
> 
> 1. Unpack PC from box with all cords etc
> 2. Properly connect your keyboard, mouse, monitor etc
> ...


 

every single linux distro is worse than windows me usability wise, maybe not if you include osx.
Windows 7 is the best end user personal computer operating system ever conceived, doesn't mean im not gonna try 10 though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

The whiners won, Start is back. Yay? I haven't used the Start menu for years, stopped long before the Metro interface replaced it. Essentially it was just a quick way for me to enter the Command Line, but in Metro all I have to do is press the Windows key and type in the name of whatever app I want to start, so yeah - no loss in productivity, and I'd argue it was actually beneficial. Of course people would sooner hang themselves than get used to a new interface.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The whiners won, Start is back. Yay? I haven't used the Start menu for years, long before the Metro interface replaced it. Essentially it was just a quick way for me to enter the Command Line, but in Metro all I have to do is press the Windows key and type in the name of whatever app I want to start, so yeah - no loss in productivity, and I'd argue it was actually beneficial. Of course people would sooner hang themselves than get used to a new interface.


 
I used to hate on Windows 8 a lot, until my laptop forced me to use it if I didn't want to BSOD every few minutes.

But 8.1 is infinitely better than 7 is, especially when you can just, y'know, disable Metro and just have the "start button" give you a list of apps instead of tiles or you could just move your mouse to the right and search, or use the Windows key and type.

But noooooooo, people would rather mindlessly bash something regardless of whether it gets fixed or not  Just like Vista. Was it shit on launch? Hell yeah, had a lot of issues and, on launch, was pretty much garbage. Did Microsoft go and fix it up with some updates and service packs? Sure fucking did, and yet people still cry about it.

As for Windows 10, if Microsoft does decide to "give it away" as other rumors have stated and if it doesn't fuck up previous driver support, I would probably update.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

Windows 8.1 is the best thing that happened to Windows since the invention of _"windows"_ - whatever I want is a Windows Key away from me and I love it, not to mention the fantastic file copying/pasting manager with a progress bar that actually tells me relevant stuff. I love this system to bits.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Oct 1, 2014)

Its called 10 because 7 8 9

hue hue hue hueeeeeeeeee


----------



## loco365 (Oct 1, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> That hardly looks any different from Windows 8.1 and that's.. Windows 10? Where did Windows 9 go?


 
7 ate it.

I'm probably gonna try a dual boot or something, although I'm not sure at this point. It's definitely something I want, though, because I hate the lack of a Start Menu in 8/8.1.


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> If it has the Metro UI at the start up, then, no, and only when I'm forced to update, will I update.


The entire thing is removed. They just sort of added the tiles to the right side of the start menu and that's it.

Really, the change I may want most is actually being able to fucking copy and paste in a CMD window normally. That's at least a decade overdue.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 1, 2014)

The reason they gave to name it 10 instead of 9 is just plain stupid.

My gast is officially flabbered XP


----------



## filfat (Oct 1, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Windows 7 Master Race  There are no compelling features that will ever force me to update lol.


 
Please notice that this is a *Enterprise Tech Preview*and not a consumer preview, so no there isn't going to be huge world changing features just yet(wait till early 2015)



TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Instructions for buying a windows 10 PC (once they're officially out):
> 
> 1. Unpack PC from box with all cords etc
> 2. Properly connect your keyboard, mouse, monitor etc
> ...


 

"Multiple desktops" != Multiple Windows:es running at the same time.



Foxi4 said:


> Windows 8.1 is the best thing that happened to Windows since the invention of _"windows"_ - whatever I want is a Windows Key away from me and I love it, not to mention the fantastic file copying/pasting manager with a progress bar that actually tells me relevant stuff. I love this system to bits.





Foxi4 said:


> The whiners won, Start is back. Yay? I haven't used the Start menu for years, stopped long before the Metro interface replaced it. Essentially it was just a quick way for me to enter the Command Line, but in Metro all I have to do is press the Windows key and type in the name of whatever app I want to start, so yeah - no loss in productivity, and I'd argue it was actually beneficial. Of course people would sooner hang themselves than get used to a new interface.


 

I Love you more each time i see you post something... (Not in a gay way)




the_randomizer said:


> They skipped version numbers.


 

No, 7 8 9
(7 Ate 9) 
EDIT: I where to late with that joke


----------



## Kikirini (Oct 1, 2014)

I'll probably test it out, but I don't see myself upgrading from 7. It's just too perfect.


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2014)

filfat said:


> "Multiple desktops" != Multiple Windows:es running at the same time.


Multiple virtual desktops have been a feature for much longer in Linux and IIRC Mac OS X too.


----------



## filfat (Oct 1, 2014)

Arras said:


> Multiple virtual desktops have been a feature for much longer in Linux and IIRC Mac OS X too.


Um... HyperV...


----------



## YayMii (Oct 1, 2014)

They called it Windows 10 because they thought it would've been too big of an update to name it incrementally. I don't mind it, seeing as the numbers don't seem to correlate with anything any more to begin with (Windows 7 was version 6.1 internally, while Windows 8 was 6.2, 8.1 being 6.3).

They've already shown that they're thinking of every user with their new features (from the casual user to the highly advanced, from the people still sticking to 7 to those who lovingly embraced 8/8.1), but so far they've only showed a glimpse of what's new. I'm just curious to see what they have in store for us.

filfat: Virtual machines aren't the same as virtual desktops...


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2014)

filfat said:


> Um... HyperV...


That's literally another emulated PC though AFAIK. This just gives you more desktop space, more or less.


----------



## Smuff (Oct 1, 2014)

I only got 8 because it came installed on my new laptop, but I've come to quite like it. Admittedly I do have a touchscreen, but I rarely use it. Mouse & keyboard FTW.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 1, 2014)

Kane49 said:


> every single linux distro is worse than windows me usability wise, maybe not if you include osx.
> Windows 7 is the best end user personal computer operating system ever conceived, doesn't mean im not gonna try 10 though.


 
You must've had some piss poor experience with Linux distros to have that opinion.



Foxi4 said:


> The whiners won, Start is back. Yay? I haven't used the Start menu for years, stopped long before the Metro interface replaced it. Essentially it was just a quick way for me to enter the Command Line, but in Metro all I have to do is press the Windows key and type in the name of whatever app I want to start, so yeah - no loss in productivity, and I'd argue it was actually beneficial. Of course people would sooner hang themselves than get used to a new interface.


 
I use the Start button very often on Windows 7 so while Windows 8.1 has it now it's not really the same, as it's clustered with adverts and big unnecessary icons, plus it's called "Home" than Start but I digress, I don't really care about Windows 8-10.

When Windows 7 is no longer supported then I'll go back to Ubuntu.



YayMii said:


> They called it Windows 10 because


 
of this, Mac OSX 10: http://www.macworld.co.uk/news/mac-...ate-launching-soon-features-uk-price-3493748/


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I use the Start button very often on Windows 7 so while Windows 8.1 has it now it's not really the same, as it's clustered with adverts and big unnecessary icons, plus it's called "Home" than Start but I digress, I don't really care about Windows 8-10.


I'm willing to wager that you can disable the tiles just like you can disable them in Metro. That, and the Start Menu is terribly inefficient - you have to go through several tiers of crap before you get to the shortcut you actually want, like Start -> Programs -> Insert Company Name -> Insert Shortcut Name instead of just clicking the Windows Key to see all of your applications and clicking on the one you want to start. I suppose it's a matter of preference, but I find the old Start Menu to be terribly unproductive and most definitely a waste of time.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm willing to wager that you can disable the tiles just like you can disable them in Metro. That, and the Start Menu is terribly inefficient - you have to go through several tiers of crap before you get to the shortcut you actually want, like Start -> Programs -> Insert Company Name -> Insert Shortcut Name instead of just clicking the Windows Key to see all of your applications and clicking on the one you want to start. I suppose it's a matter of preference, but I find the old Start Menu to be terribly unproductive and most definitely a waste of time.


 
To be entirely fair, on Windows 7 you can still just tap the Windows key and type to search, but Windows 8 does it infinitely faster than Windows 7 does since it only searches applications and not every file on the HDD


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> To be entirely fair, on Windows 7 you can still just tap the Windows key and type to search, but Windows 8 does it infinitely faster than Windows 7 does since it only searches applications and not every file on the HDD


That's exactly my point. I used to use the Start Menu for searches and the command line, but now I don't have to do that since Metro prioritizes searches the way you want it to - it starts from installed applications and finishes with files on the drive, unlike Windows 7 which did it the busy idiot way.

*EDIT:* Retracted the latter part, I seem to remember that Windows 7 did suggestions and gave you the option to open the full search results report, so it was somewhat similar, just less convenient.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That's exactly my point. I used to use the Start Menu for searches and the command line, but now I don't have to do that since Metro prioritizes searches the way you want it to - it starts from installed applications and finishes with files on the drive, unlike Windows 7 which did it the busy idiot way. That, and on Windows 7 the search opens a whole separate window for all of the search results and assembling that list takes forever - on Windows 8 the results are almost instantaneous.


 

Uhh...not really, not unless you want to see all 100 results which usually never happens.



Spoiler: Foxi4Dumb










EDIT: Or an even better example,


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Uhh...not really, not unless you want to see all 100 results which usually never happens.


2fast4u, I actually remembered that it did provide a suggestions list as well and edited accordingly.  Sorry, I haven't used Windows 7: RAM-wasting Edition in quite some time, I've fully switched to 8.1.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 1, 2014)

I practically forced myself to move back to Windows 7 (due to the HIDUSBF mod not working in 8/8.1), and I certainly find the 7 Start menu much less productive than 8.1's Start screen. I usually don't bother with the Search bar since I'm used to having every single program pinned and accessible with only one keypress and one click, but that isn't necessarily feasible with the limited space that the Start menu provides.


----------



## ferret7463 (Oct 1, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Various people said the same thing about windows XP... though actually many of those still seem to be on it.


I'm one of those XP users. I use it on my net book and the desktop, that i use on my TV for netflix or other media i wish to see or play.(Why fix what is not broken.)  As for why no "9" for windows. I think it is to keep any confusion away from the consumer. Most electronics that you buy for your PC will say "9x,2000, Xp,etc. It could be a sign that windows 10 maybe highly incompatible with current software and hardware.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

ferret7463 said:


> I'm one of those XP users. I use it on my net book and the desktop, that i use on my TV for netflix or other media i wish to see or play. As for why no "9" for windows. I think it is to keep any confusion away from the consumer. Most electronics that you buy for your PC will say "9x,2000, Xp,etc. It could be a sign that windows 10 maybe highly incompatible with current software and hardware.


...how's life in DirectX 9 land?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> ...how's life in DirectX 9 land?



Considering the consoles kind of held us there it was not so bad.

As for ain't broke... though the XPocalypse has yet to happen I am not so happy on the security front.


----------



## ferret7463 (Oct 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> ...how's life in DirectX 9 land?


just fine, i don't like PC games i mostly use office and paint programs. (And of course emulators.)

to FAST6191 , I am not falling for that scare tactic from MS. I simply lock my machines down using an OS freeze program that needs a USB key to unlock. I do have my main desktop with windows 7. I only use it when the need the extra power to edit very large video files. (16gb of ram vs 2)


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

ferret7463 said:


> to FAST6191 , I am not falling for that scare tactic from MS. I simply lock my machines down using an OS freeze program that needs a USB key to unlock. I do have my main desktop with windows 7. I only use it when the need the extra power to edit very large video files. (16gb of ram vs 2)


>Implying USB is secure
>Implying a USB lock will protect you when someone can just reboot your computer and disable the service in Safe Mode
>Implying that anyone would even go through the trouble when he/she is already in front of your computer
>Implying that a USB key protects you from network attacks

Good game, good game.


----------



## ferret7463 (Oct 1, 2014)

i have found it to be way more secure than 90% of those anti-virus programs. It also protects me from when the kids sneak on the machine and install some stupid flash games that eat up resources and spamware. I just reboot. all is fine. By the way i never order online nor do i put personal data on the device. (Unless you want to read the GM notes for the next session of my Star Trek Scenario)


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2014)

ferret7463 said:


> I'm one of those XP users. I use it on my net book and the desktop, that i use on my TV for netflix or other media i wish to see or play.(Why fix what is not broken.) As for why no "9" for windows. I think it is to keep any confusion away from the consumer. Most electronics that you buy for your PC will say "9x,2000, Xp,etc. It could be a sign that windows 10 maybe highly incompatible with current software and hardware.


Why would they suddenly break compatibility with stuff? While some badly written programs have broken over the years, most things kept working fine.
Also, what would prevent the OS freeze program from just being removed when the PC gets compromised?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm gonna let you in on a little secret now.

I haven't consistently used an AV on my machine for years - I just don't browse content that could possibly infect my computer and I block most of intrusive ads, so I practically don't suffer from any infections whatsoever, and if I do come across a suspicious file, I install an AV for a couple minutes to check it and then proceed to uninstall the AV because I value performance over security.  Unsafe, I know, I just don't care enough to suffer through AV software use - it's slowing me down way too much. An occasional scan works best for me.

I tried to change my awful ways by running AVAST! in the background, but no - old habits die hard, I couldn't stand it.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 1, 2014)

Did ms hire the same people who name nintendo devices?
Seems they are trying to break the cycle that every other version of windows is not good.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Oct 1, 2014)

The only thing this has over Windows 7 is more DRM most likely. I haven't paid for a Microsoft Operating System since Windows XP, and my parents were the ones that bought that one. I have no plans to start either. If they fix the UAC (could never fully turn the damn thing off like in Windows 7) and make the control panel and stuff look like what it was in Windows 7 instead of that clusterf**k of a UI they call the charm/Metro menu. Then MAYBE I might consider...pirating this thing.... 



Even Microsoft hates Windows 8. They hated it so much they skipped a version number to get as far away from the number 8 as possible.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

Apache Thunder said:


> The only thing this has over Windows 7 is more DRM most likely. I haven't paid for a Microsoft Operating System since Windows XP, and my parents were the ones that bought that one. I have no plans to start either. If they fix the UAC (could never fully turn the damn thing off like in Windows 7) and make the control panel and stuff look like what it was in Windows 7 instead of that clusterf**k of a UI they call the charm/Metro menu. Then MAYBE I might consider...pirating this thing....


Yeah, sure. It's not like Windows 8.1 provides a performance increase over 7, especially in gaming, not to mention that it uses less RAM and is far more responsive. It's all about the DRM.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Oct 1, 2014)

It's not just the DRM that bothered me. It was able to get around that. it was the many issues I had trying to use the damn thing and the ***ty UI that made me go back. I made a image backup of my SSD and did a full install of Windows 8. I had too many issues with it, so back I went. 



Joe88 said:


> Did ms hire the same people who name nintendo devices?
> Seems they are trying to break the cycle that every other version of windows is not good.


 
Well yeah, I suppose they have a good chance of making two bad versions of Windows in a row. They have yet to do that, but I bet when they finally do, it will signal the end of Windows dominance in the PC market. They will only have themselves to blame for that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

Windows 8 wasn't great, mostly due to driver issues. 8.1 on the other hand is amazeballs and I highly recommend it. Love the system, love the UI. Give it another go in your spare time.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Windows 8 wasn't great, mostly due to driver issues. 8.1 on the other hand is amazeballs and I highly recommend it. Love the system, love the UI. Give it another go in your spare time.


 
Save your breath, It's microsoft vs everyone else. When asked why people don't like Windows 8 they always say the same thing "No start menu!"

When Windows 8.1 came out with improved features, they then say "AHH, Xbone, Metro blah blah, I dont wanna pay for something it should have been X months ago, ZUNE!, Windows 7 master race". 

No convincing people after they've mentally decided to hate something for no good reason at all.


----------



## tbb043 (Oct 1, 2014)

It should probably be 11, though I guess you would want to pretend ME doesn't exist.


Windows 1
Windows 2
Windows 3 
Windows 95
Windows 98
Windows ME
Windows XP
Windows Vista
Windows 7
Windows 8
Windows 10

(Yeah, I know I left out the NT/2000 line from before they merged into XP, etc, but for home users, this would be the order)

Actually, since the original Windows came out in 85, I'm kind of surprised they didn't call it Windows 30 or *30TH ANNIVERSARY EDITION* or something obnoxious like that.


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 1, 2014)

Microsoft cannot count to nine it seems like. Looks like the installer doesn't support Japanese yet. Will update when I install it.


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2014)

tbb043 said:


> It should probably be 11, though I guess you would want to pretend ME doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> Windows 1
> ...


I am suddenly reminded of


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 1, 2014)

Sheimi said:


> Microsoft cannot count to nine it seems like. Looks like the installer doesn't support Japanese yet. Will update when I install it.


 
Currently, there are four languages supported (English, English UK (a.k.a pish-posh-tea-sipping English), Chinese Simplified, and Portugese Brazil)


----------



## RandomUser (Oct 1, 2014)

ferret7463 said:


> i have found it to be way more secure than 90% of those anti-virus programs. It also protects me from when the kids sneak on the machine and install some stupid flash games that eat up resources and spamware. I just reboot. all is fine. By the way i never order online nor do i put personal data on the device. (Unless you want to read the GM notes for the next session of my Star Trek Scenario)


Would it be easier to simply boot your whole entire OS in RAM? This way you are not dealing with the USB stick, especially if it decides to Bork out someday, then you could be stuck. Everything done in RAM can be reversed by simply rebooting your computer, and have faster access speed to boot.



Foxi4 said:


> I'm gonna let you in on a little secret now.
> 
> I haven't consistently used an AV on my machine for years - I just don't browse content that could possibly infect my computer and I block most of intrusive ads, so I practically don't suffer from any infections whatsoever, and if I do come across a suspicious file, I install an AV for a couple minutes to check it and then proceed to uninstall the AV because I value performance over security.  Unsafe, I know, I just don't care enough to suffer through AV software use - it's slowing me down way too much. An occasional scan works best for me.
> 
> I tried to change my awful ways by running AVAST! in the background, but no - old habits die hard, I couldn't stand it.


Out of curiosity, why not install and run the AV in virtual machine, when needed? Usually uninstalling any software will not fully remove the said software, they tends to leave garbage behind and also leaves your registry in disarray and thus could impact performance in some way regardless. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 1, 2014)

The reason why Microsoft called it Windows 10.


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 1, 2014)

Just gotta wait at least 25 minutes to download it. Make a new partition and install it on that.


----------



## nl255 (Oct 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Windows 8 wasn't great, mostly due to driver issues. 8.1 on the other hand is amazeballs and I highly recommend it. Love the system, love the UI. Give it another go in your spare time.


 
I have, and Windows 8/Metro was such a royal pain in ass that I gave it up.  No browser addons, no browsers other than MSIE (now I see there are unstable Firefox nightly builds for Windows 8) limited game/app options, having to go through a page of crap like news, stocks, and weather to start programs, having to use Google Docs because Libreoffice/Openoffice haven't been ported to Windows 8 yet, and so on.  Not to mention that typing with a touch keyboard got pretty painful after a while and the voice input didn't work very well either.  This was also on a completely stock Windows 8/8.1 system, nothing changed and no hacks like ModernMix or Classic Shell either.


----------



## filfat (Oct 1, 2014)

nl255 said:


> I have, and Windows 8/Metro was such a royal pain in ass that I gave it up. No browser addons, no browsers other than MSIE (now I see there are unstable Firefox nightly builds for Windows 8) limited game/app options, having to go through a page of crap like news, stocks, and weather to start programs, having to use Google Docs because Libreoffice/Openoffice haven't been ported to Windows 8 yet, and so on. Not to mention that typing with a touch keyboard got pretty painful after a while and the voice input didn't work very well either. This was also on a completely stock Windows 8/8.1 system, nothing changed and no hacks like ModernMix or Classic Shell either.


You know that everything that were supported in 7 is supported in 8 too right... and to be fair even if it was as you said with not being able to use openoffice, who cares? We got Microsoft Office.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

nl255 said:


> I have, and Windows 8/Metro was such a royal pain in ass that I gave it up. No browser addons, no browsers other than MSIE (now I see there are unstable Firefox nightly builds for Windows 8) limited game/app options, having to go through a page of crap like news, stocks, and weather to start programs, having to use Google Docs because Libreoffice/Openoffice haven't been ported to Windows 8 yet, and so on. Not to mention that typing with a touch keyboard got pretty painful after a while and the voice input didn't work very well either. This was also on a completely stock Windows 8/8.1 system, nothing changed and no hacks like ModernMix or Classic Shell either.


Wat? I'm running Windows 8.1 and standard Windows 7 builds work perfectly fine. My Chrome browser has several extensions and none give me any trouble whatsoever since the browser is an isolated environment that's very much OS-independent when it comes to extensions. There's actually two versions of Chrome for Windows 8 - the Desktop Edition and the Metro Edition and both work great. OpenOffice also doesn't have to be ported to Windows 8 because Windows 8 runs Windows 7 applications without any hiccups. Have you actually done any testing whatsoever or are you inventing non-existant problems? I am yet to find a single program that would work on Windows 7 and would not work on Windows 8.1.


RandomUser said:


> Out of curiosity, why not install and run the AV in virtual machine, when needed? Usually uninstalling any software will not fully remove the said software, they tends to leave garbage behind and also leaves your registry in disarray and thus could impact performance in some way regardless. I could be wrong though.


I clean and defragment my registery regularly, I don't see why I'd have to complicate my life with adding a virtual machine to the mix. My OS is always squeaky clean, partially because it doesn't run background bullshit.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 1, 2014)

nl255 said:


> I have, and Windows 8/Metro was such a royal pain in ass that I gave it up. No browser addons, no browsers other than MSIE (now I see there are unstable Firefox nightly builds for Windows 8) limited game/app options, having to go through a page of crap like news, stocks, and weather to start programs, having to use Google Docs because Libreoffice/Openoffice haven't been ported to Windows 8 yet, and so on. Not to mention that typing with a touch keyboard got pretty painful after a while and the voice input didn't work very well either. This was also on a completely stock Windows 8/8.1 system, nothing changed and no hacks like ModernMix or Classic Shell either.


 
This screams "I've only spent 1 minute using Windows 8/8.1".  

A), you can get rid of booting to metro.
B), every browser has stable builds on 8/8.1, no idea where you get "ONLY USING IE ". There's desktop mode browsers and addons and shit and whatever and there have been for agggggggggggges. 
C), Open Office has been supported on 8 for aggggggggggggggggggggggggggges as well, I used it when I first got my Windows 8 install 
D), Typing with all touch keyboards is shit. Pro tip, use a physical keyboard 

As I continue to read your inherent shitpost, I have to ask. Are you talking about Windows RT or something? Are you complaining about an ARM device not having x86 apps? Are you just...stupid?


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Wat? I'm running Windows 8.1 and standard Windows 7 builds work perfectly fine. My Chrome browser has several extensions and none give me any trouble whatsoever since the browser is an isolated environment that's very much OS-independent when it comes to extensions. There's actually two versions of Chrome for Windows 8 - the Desktop Edition and the Metro Edition and both work great. OpenOffice also doesn't have to be ported to Windows 8 because Windows 8 runs Windows 7 applications without any hiccups. Have you actually done any testing whatsoever or are you inventing non-existant problems?


I don't know why, but this guy pretends Windows 8 classic desktop mode doesn't exist ("it's a hack" or something) and there's only metro apps. Has done so for a long time.


----------



## Kane49 (Oct 1, 2014)

I switched from 8.1 to 7 on my desktop because of an issue with driver level programming, loving 8.1 on my tablet and anywhere else though ^^


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

Arras said:


> I don't know why, but this guy pretends Windows 8 classic desktop mode doesn't exist ("it's a hack" or something) and there's only metro apps. Has done so for a long time.


This just might be it. Maybe he's yet to find the huge _"Desktop"_ button right there on the screen.


Tom Bombadildo said:


> As I continue to read your inherent shitpost, I have to ask. Are you talking about Windows RT or something?


This is also possible. Doesn't Metro and RT use the same application framework? Pretty sure they do.



Kane49 said:


> I switched from 8.1 to 7 on my desktop because of an issue with driver level programming, loving 8.1 on my tablet and anywhere else though ^^


Here I can agree, there are _still_ some issues with drivers when it comes to obsolete devices, but that's hardly Microsoft's fault, they're not the ones making the drivers. I was recently working with a laptop equipped with an Intel Wi-Fi chip that had issues in 8.1, which is the only reason why I installed 7 on the machine. That's Intel's problem though - they're the ones who write the drivers, they should update them.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 1, 2014)

Arras said:


> I don't know why, but this guy pretends Windows 8 classic desktop mode doesn't exist ("it's a hack" or something) and there's only metro apps. Has done so for a long time.


 
Actually, I think he's talking about using Windows RT. Like, all of his complaints are the same things people complain about with Microsoft's Surface tablets that used Windows RT.


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Actually, I think he's talking about using Windows RT. Like, all of his complaints are the same things people complain about with Microsoft's Surface tablets that used Windows RT.





nl255 said:


> That depends. You can't play MKVs or use media player classic in Metro/Modern mode. As for how far of a step down it is, if you use things like start8/classic start menu to stay in desktop mode then it isn't a step down at all though do you really want to have to pay $50 for Object Desktop just to make it work more or less like 7. *However, if you stick mostly to Metro/Modern (and treat the desktop as a legacy mode that should be avoided as much as possible) like you are supposed to* then it is a huge step down. You can't even choose your own wallpaper image and can't really multitask at all. Not to mention the only browser allowed is IE without any addons or plugins so forget about essentials like adblock. Think Windows 1.0.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 1, 2014)

Ah, so he's just stupid


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

_"Desktop Mode is legacy, but Metro sucks, so I revert to a legacy OS that doesn't even have Metro and use a Legacy Legacy Desktop Mode"_. Okay?


----------



## Ulieq (Oct 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The whiners won, Start is back. Yay? I haven't used the Start menu for years, stopped long before the Metro interface replaced it. Essentially it was just a quick way for me to enter the Command Line, but in Metro all I have to do is press the Windows key and type in the name of whatever app I want to start, so yeah - no loss in productivity, and I'd argue it was actually beneficial. Of course people would sooner hang themselves than get used to a new interface.


 

Na, point and click is MUCH faster than what you described.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ulieq said:


> Na, point and click is MUCH faster than what you described.


Point and click several times is faster than point and click once? Okay. Not to mention that keystrokes are even faster.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 1, 2014)

The funny thing is, they've added a lot of features to the Desktop in Windows 8/8.1. I honestly don't understand why most haters still consider it a "legacy mode".


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

YayMii said:


> The funny thing is, they've added a lot of features to the Desktop in Windows 8/8.1. I honestly don't understand why most haters still consider it a "legacy mode".


Desktop Mode was never meant to be legacy, Metro is merely a UI to launch Desktop applications and dock Metro applications, it's not an OS in and out of itself.


----------



## nl255 (Oct 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Desktop Mode was never meant to be legacy, Metro is merely a UI to launch Desktop applications and dock Metro applications, it's not an OS in and out of itself.


 
Yes it was.  Why don't you actually read the stuff that Microsoft put out about Windows 8 before and during it's release.  The whole point was that the desktop was obsolete and touch/voice and Metro were the future.



YayMii said:


> The funny thing is, they've added a lot of features to the Desktop in Windows 8/8.1. I honestly don't understand why most haters still consider it a "legacy mode".


 
Because Microsoft pretty much said so in their Windows 8 marketing materials.



Arras said:


> I don't know why, but this guy pretends Windows 8 classic desktop mode doesn't exist ("it's a hack" or something) and there's only metro apps. Has done so for a long time.


 
Well considering Metro is the whole point of Windows 8 and Microsoft's own marketing materials have said that Metro/touch/voice are the future why would you install and test a brand new OS and then just use the old stuff?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

nl255 said:


> Yes it was. Why don't you actually read the stuff that Microsoft put out about Windows 8 before and during it's release. The whole point was that the desktop was obsolete and touch/voice and Metro were the future.


I have never heard of Microsoft calling Desktop Mode "legacy", they called the old Start UI legacy.


----------



## nl255 (Oct 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> This screams "I've only spent 1 minute using Windows 8/8.1".
> 
> A), you can get rid of booting to metro.
> B), every browser has stable builds on 8/8.1, no idea where you get "ONLY USING IE ". There's desktop mode browsers and addons and shit and whatever and there have been for agggggggggggges.
> ...


 
No, I was using Windows 8 as intended by Microsoft and their marketing materials.  As in Metro is supposed to be the future.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

nl255 said:


> No, I was using Windows 8 as intended by Microsoft and their marketing materials. As in Metro is supposed to be the future.


Show us that promotional material that we're unaware of. Last time I checked, they heavily advertised Metro docking and the simultaneous use of native OS applications and Metro framework applications. Metro _"revolutionizes"_ working with desktops in the sense that docked applications can provide additional functionality while you're using normal programs.


----------



## migles (Oct 1, 2014)

wow, Hitler is still alive i knew it!


----------



## Kayot (Oct 1, 2014)

I haven't used AV since the infamous '08 wipe of every crack/keygen in my archive. At the time I believed that AV software was for finding viruses. I had no idea that software companies issued fake reports against cracked executables. The end result was the system kindly auto-deleted my cracks right out of their compressed archives and recompressed them and the final report simply stated that it took care of it, Avast Antivirus. No pool, no safe storage, and no recovery. Ever since then I've been leery of AV software. It's like closet DRM.

I didn't like Windows 8/8.1 because the tile interface didn't allow easy customizing. I had to use a separate program to make tiles, and the more complicated the tile, the harder it was to make. That should have been built into the system. I do like the Picture Viewer, though I wish it had cbz support. One of my systems has a 24' touch screen (150$ Hanspree) and Windows 8.1 runs great on it. My other system that I game on is using Windows 7. I left XP a while back because my gaming rig has a solid state as it's main drive.

I've used Linux (Debian, Ubuntu, Mint [MATE], and Arch) and while it was a stable system, my chief complain was the elitism. While I was easily able to find support for basics, finding things like aufs and mhddfs support was rough. Then there is gaming. Wine is good, but not great. I tried using PlayOnLinux only to find that it wanted to install steam for games that I had clearly cracked. When I asked about how to bypass steam I was slammed. One stated that if I wanted to be a pirate (including lots of insults) then I should stick with windows. So I did. I swapped my server from a Debian Server to 2012r2 and I've been using Windows since.

I may try 10 to see if they fixed the tile issue. It's not a priority, though I will suggest that they add cbz support to the picture viewer. I figure Windows XP+ can already work with zip files so it shouldn't be a stretch.


----------



## VMM (Oct 1, 2014)

Unless this is a free update I couldn't care less.
I don't even remember the last time I booted into Windows.
Also, there are things there are new in this Windows and have been on Linux so long I don't even know when they started:
Multiple Desktops
Copy and pasting on cmd(in linux we do it on terminal)


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

You can copy-paste in CMD - you always could.


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2014)

VMM said:


> Unless this is a free update I couldn't care less.
> I don't even remember the last time I booted into Windows.
> Also, there are things there are new in this Windows and have been on Linux so long I don't even know when they started:
> Multiple Desktops
> Copy and pasting on cmd(in linux we do it on terminal)


I think I read somewhere that it is a free upgrade from 8.1, yes. Not 100% sure though. And really, these may be features other OSes had for much longer, but they're still really good to have.


Foxi4 said:


> You can copy-paste in CMD - you always could.


Yes, but you couldn't do so with Ctrl-C Ctrl-V etc before - you had to manually go into edit mode first.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 1, 2014)

Kayot said:


> I haven't used AV since the infamous '08 wipe of every crack/keygen in my archive. At the time I believed that AV software was for finding viruses. I had no idea that software companies issued fake reports against cracked executables. The end result was the system kindly auto-deleted my cracks right out of their compressed archives and recompressed them and the final report simply stated that it took care of it, Avast Antivirus. No pool, no safe storage, and no recovery. Ever since then I've been leery of AV software. It's like closet DRM.


 
AV's target cracked EXEs because they're modified in some way shape or form in order to...well, use cracked apps, not because "companies issued fake reports". The reason they target EXEs like that is because that's also how some viruses and trojans are introduced into systems, it's simply identifying an EXE that's been modified from outside of the company.

But regardless, I can't think of any AV automatically removing programs without first notifying the user about it, unless it's specifically set to do so. So maybe next time, you should set your AV to just delete every single "virus".


EDIT: 





Foxi4 said:


> You can copy-paste in CMD - you always could.


 
Only via right clicking and using context menus, not via CTRL+V/CTRL+C


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

Arras said:


> Yes, but you couldn't do so with Ctrl-C Ctrl-V etc before - you had to manually go into edit mode first.


...right-click -> Paste?


----------



## VMM (Oct 1, 2014)

Arras said:


> I think I read somewhere that it is a free upgrade from 8.1, yes. Not 100% sure though. And really, these may be features other OSes had for much longer, but they're still really good to have.
> 
> Yes, but you couldn't do so with Ctrl-C Ctrl-V etc before - you had to manually go into edit mode first.


 

I've read that MS was thinking about giving Windows 9 free to users of Windows 8/8.1 and 7.
But that was long ago and there was no confirmation from MS.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> ...right-click -> Paste?


 
But Foxi how can I keep doing my super cool [email protected] [email protected] when I can't CTRL+C/CTRL+V


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> ...right-click -> Paste?


Yes, that works. It's an annoyance when the same shortcut keys work pretty much everywhere else though, and copying is just vague (right click -> Mark -> select something -> hit Enter to copy)


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> But Foxi how can I keep doing my super cool [email protected] [email protected] when I can't CTRL+C/CTRL+V


All I'm saying is that the functionality was there all along.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 1, 2014)

nl255 said:


> Because Microsoft pretty much said so in their Windows 8 marketing materials.


The promo material emphasized that the Metro interface was an interface designed with a touch-first focus. Nowhere did they say that it was the only way you should use Windows.
In fact, Microsoft still continues to develop desktop apps for Windows. Office 2013 was made for the desktop, not Metro.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Oct 1, 2014)

Kane49 said:


> every single linux distro is worse than windows me usability wise, maybe not if you include osx.
> Windows 7 is the best end user personal computer operating system ever conceived, doesn't mean im not gonna try 10 though.


 

If you know what you're doing, its far superior to anything that windows will ever provide, but I agree with you that usability is low (for those who aren't tech savvy)


----------



## lampdemon (Oct 1, 2014)

I see where they're going with this...

> Use X instead of 10
> Release a Pro version and call it Windows XP for short
> ???
> Profit.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 1, 2014)

The only instance I'd use Windows XP ever again would be to simply play retro emulators and nothing else, which could very well work out.


----------



## nl255 (Oct 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Windows 8 wasn't great, mostly due to driver issues. 8.1 on the other hand is amazeballs and I highly recommend it. Love the system, love the UI. Give it another go in your spare time.


 
Yes, I loved having to go through a screen of useless crap like sports and weather whenever I wanted to start an app.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

nl255 said:


> Yes, I loved having to go through a screen of useless crap like sports and weather whenever I wanted to start an app.





Spoiler: 'nough said











You're completely missing the point of Metro. The whole idea of live tiles is that you install the ones that are _relevant to you_. Most of them are free in the Windows Store, you can get 24/7 updates on your favourite services without having to browse the web or launching any application, they're right there, in Metro. Want news? Use a news tile. Want weather? Use a weather tile. Don't want anything? Well, turn them off then. You can unpin whatever you don't like from the menu, the tiles are not cemented into the OS.  They're just like Windows Gadgets, except they're organized more neatly and have their own framework.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 1, 2014)

^ That looks something ideal for a touchscreen not for a desktop PC, so a more traditional UI is ideal.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> ^ That looks something ideal for a touchscreen not for a desktop PC, so a more traditional UI is ideal.


I never understood that argument. How are tiles updated live any less useful without touchscreen? Is using the mouse somehow harder now? They're clearly made to be _more comfortable_ on touchscreens than normal icons, but they're not less useful with a mouse. The old UI was hard to use on touchscreens so it was adjusted to be easy to use on touch and non-touch devices, that's all there is to it.


----------



## Shuny (Oct 1, 2014)

nl255 said:


> Yes, I loved having to go through a screen of useless crap like sports and weather whenever I wanted to start an app.


 
These apps are indeed bad for desktop usage. But it takes seconds, *literally* seconds, to right click them and detach them from the main screen and never see them again.

Windows 8.1 was a great OS once you started using the main screen as a large start menu, but I guess the Windows hate-train cannot be stopped.

And for people recommending Linux distributions over Windows ... please. Linux distributions are great for a number of usages, but for an end-user the Linux ecosystem is definitively not ready. MacOSX and Windows are both far ahead of these systems.


----------



## nando (Oct 1, 2014)

i guess windows 7 8 9


or maybe this

http://gizmodo.com/windows-10-may-have-gotten-its-name-because-of-lazy-cod-1641383218


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

nando said:


> i guess windows 7 8 9


This must be at least the third time I'm reading this one. It's clever, but it's still not funny. _;O;_


----------



## nando (Oct 1, 2014)

maybe you have been on the topic too long.

anyway, teh lazy coding theory is pretty funny.


----------



## zecoxao (Oct 1, 2014)

so far, from what i'm trying of the preview, it looks like a nice OS. not as good performance-wise as a linux distro with a lightweight graphical environment, but good nevertheless. start menu is okish, and i kinda like it


----------



## nl255 (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh, and apparently the reason there is no Windows 9 is because of something like this


```
if(version.StartsWith("Windows 9"))
  { /* 95 and 98 */
  } else {
```


----------



## Shuny (Oct 1, 2014)

nl255 said:


> Oh, and apparently the reason there is no Windows 9 is because of something like this
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Most likely a joke / troll. Each version of Windows have an internal version which applications uses for these types of tests. For example Windows 8.1 is the 6.3 version of Windows. You can check it out by typing winver into a command prompt.


----------



## nl255 (Oct 1, 2014)

Shuny said:


> Most likely a joke / troll. Each version of Windows have an internal version which applications uses for these types of tests. For example Windows 8.1 is the 6.3 version of Windows. You can check it out by typing winver into a command prompt.


 
Unfortunately that is not the case. If you use the code search tool you can find quite a bit of that. Of course, those are all for Java apps, you would have to search for the C/C++ equivalent.  Even jedit and the 
java-1.7.0-openjdk uses that method.

Here is a direct copy and paste, unfortunately there are several Java programs that use the exact same code, as if they all just copied and pasted it.

```
public static final boolean isWindows = SystemInfoRt.isWindows;
  public static final boolean isWindowsNT = _OS_NAME.startsWith("windows nt");
  public static final boolean isWindows2000 = _OS_NAME.startsWith("windows 2000");
  public static final boolean isWindows2003 = _OS_NAME.startsWith("windows 2003");
  public static final boolean isWindowsXP = _OS_NAME.startsWith("windows xp");
  public static final boolean isWindowsVista = _OS_NAME.startsWith("windows vista");
  public static final boolean isWindows7 = _OS_NAME.startsWith("windows 7");
  public static final boolean isWindows9x = _OS_NAME.startsWith("windows 9") || _OS_NAME.startsWith("windows me");
  public static final boolean isOS2 = SystemInfoRt.isOS2;
```


----------



## Shuny (Oct 1, 2014)

nl255 said:


> Unfortunately that is not the case. If you use the code search tool you can find quite a bit of that. Of course, those are all for Java apps, you would have to search for the C/C++ equivalent. Even jedit and the
> java-1.7.0-openjdk uses that method.
> 
> Here is a direct copy and paste, unfortunately there are several Java programs that use the exact same code, as if they all just copied and pasted it.
> ...


 
Damn that's dirty.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry, still sticking to Windows 7. I see nothing in Windows 8, much less the Metro UI, that would ever compel me to upgrade. Sure, I have a MSDN license, and I could get it for free, but, Windows 7 works fine enough for my needs. 8.1 is better than 8, but no, there are no major advantages AFAIK.


----------



## Shuny (Oct 1, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Sorry, still sticking to Windows 7. I see nothing in Windows 8, much less the Metro UI, that would ever compel me to upgrade. Sure, I have a MSDN license, and I could get it for free, but, Windows 7 works fine enough for my needs. 8.1 is better than 8, but no, there are no major advantages AFAIK.


 
There's some neat features such as the (way) faster boot, but I can understand people staying on Windows 7 as it's still a pretty great OS. Metro UI is never a problem when using W8 daily though. I removed all Metro apps and use it only for shortcuts and it works better than W7 start menu.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 1, 2014)

nl255 said:


> Oh, and apparently the reason there is no Windows 9 is because of something like this
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


You're meaning to say that there is no Windows 9 because someone made a conditional statement in Java _(which isn't owned by Microsoft, ergo they don't give a flying f*ck)_ that can be easily updated even before Windows 9 hits the shelves? C'mon.

```
public static final boolean isWindows9x = _OS_NAME.startsWith("windows 95") || _OS_NAME.startsWith("windows 98") || _OS_NAME.startsWith("windows me");
//If the name starts with "windows 95" OR "windows 98" OR "windows me"
```
I just fixed Java for everyone. Now give me... one billion dollars.


----------



## nl255 (Oct 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> You're meaning to say that there is no Windows 9 because someone made a conditional statement in Java _(which isn't owned by Microsoft, ergo they don't give a flying f*ck)_ that can be easily updated even before Windows 9 hits the shelves? C'mon.
> 
> ```
> public static final boolean isWindows9x = _OS_NAME.startsWith("windows 95") || _OS_NAME.startsWith("windows 98") || _OS_NAME.startsWith("windows me");
> ...


 
Not just Java. Apparently there is quite a bit of software (both Java based and otherwise), some of which is no longer updated, that uses similar code. In fact, maintaining such backwards compatibility is apparently causes enough problems that when Windows 8 and Metro/RT came out people were saying "finally, now we can get rid of Win32" and suggesting that Windows Blue (and thus 9) would kill the desktop and remove win32 compatibility (with a virtual Windows 7 mode) just like Apple did with OS X.  But then again, they haven't even made WinRT/Metro it's own subsystem (like OS/2 and POSIX), WinRT still depends on win32.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2031999/why-windows-blue-heralds-the-death-of-the-desktop.html


> There's a very good chance that Microsoft will kill the desktop in Windows 9. No more Task Manager. No more File Explorer. No more legacy compatibility. It'll be 100 percent Live Tiles, 100 percent of the time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2014)

If that's the case, Microsoft can piss off lol, sorry, but if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2014)

nl255 said:


> Not just Java. Apparently there is quite a bit of software (both Java based and otherwise), some of which is no longer updated, that uses similar code. In fact, maintaining such backwards compatibility is apparently causes enough problems that when Windows 8 and Metro/RT came out people were saying "finally, now we can get rid of Win32" and suggesting that Windows Blue (and thus 9) would kill the desktop and either remove or virtualize the win32 part or use win32->WinRT API translation. http://www.pcworld.com/article/2031999/why-windows-blue-heralds-the-death-of-the-desktop.html


Yeah, you keep on taking tech advice from PC World and treat conjecture made up by journalists as fact.  The WinRT API was never designed to _"kill Win32"_ and frankly, never would. As far as software is concerned, stuff that is _"no longer updated"_ can be easily ran in Compatibility Mode since it's clearly legacy software.


----------



## EarthBound 2 (Oct 2, 2014)

This hair style reminds me of hitler.


----------



## nl255 (Oct 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Yeah, you keep on taking tech advice from PC World and treat conjecture made up by journalists as fact.  The WinRT API was never designed to _"kill Win32"_ and frankly, never would. As far as software is concerned, stuff that is _"no longer updated"_ can be easily ran in Compatibility Mode since it's clearly legacy software.


 
Well to even have a chance they would have to make WinRT it's own subsystem (like OS/2 and POSIX) which apparently they haven't done yet.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 2, 2014)

On the subject of Windows 8: I have it. It's okay. I honestly prefer 7 better simply because I'm used to it. I don't hate 8 though since I installed classic shell and basically turned it back into Windows 7, just with annoying full screen shit like the calculator that was infinitely more convenient when it was small and not built for a touchscreen interface. Are apps interesting? Sure. Can the Metro UI be somewhat practical in a desktop environment? Of course. Does that mean we should continually bludgeon consumers with features meant for touch devices on an OS meant to be controlled with mouse and keyboard? Probably not. No matter how you slice it, 8/8.1 is primarily built for tablets and Windows phones with the actual PC OS seemingly being an afterthought when they realized they should probably push something out that direction too. It's not pretty. It's not convenient. It doesn't help that I literally use like, five programs regularly that are always sitting right in the start menu, keeping my actual desktop clean, and making it so I don't have to navigate through a secondary UI just to launch one thing in a fashion that will ultimately save me absolutely zero time.

If you like Metro, more power to you, but much like those who enjoy Final Fantasy XIII had to figure out, most people hate it (or at the least find it less convenient) and will never, ever agree with you.

As for 9, or I guess 10, I read a bit about it a couple days back, and I like that it will be smarter. Instead of being uniform across platforms in functionality, if I'm remembering correctly because I didn't watch the video and have no idea if it was mentioned, the OS will essentially enable and disable things like the Metro UI to be more device appropriate. It should be less "FULL SCREEN APPS FOR EVERY BASIC FUNCTION WE CAN MUSTER" and more manageable. As well, I read some rumor or another that said the president of Microsoft India or something said that the new OS would be a free upgrade to all of those on Windows 8. If that's true, I have nothing but praise for Windows here. They've listened to the majority of the consumer base, they've still stuck to what they wanted as well, and they're releasing an update that should work well for everybody. In the long run, I still find Windows to be the most convenient OS to use, especially as a student and gamer, and I can appreciate when they act like a good company.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2014)

nl255 said:


> Well to even have a chance they would have to make WinRT it's own subsystem (like OS/2 and POSIX) which apparently they haven't done yet.


And never will because they were never planning to in the first place - WinRT was made to bridge the gap between Windows Mobile/Phone and Windows for desktops, it's an environment where the applications from both platforms can work seamlessly within one common interface, all made using the same framework - that's why it was created in the first place. Microsoft is indeed planning to move away from Win32, but WinRT is not the platform they were planning to use to that effect - Midori is, or was, depending on whether or not they're even working on the new system kernel at this point.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 2, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> On the subject of Windows 8: I have it. It's okay. I honestly prefer 7 better simply because I'm used to it. I don't hate 8 though since I installed classic shell and basically turned it back into Windows 7, just with annoying full screen shit like the calculator that was infinitely more convenient when it was small and not built for a touchscreen interface.


 
Wait wut ._.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 2, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Wait wut ._.


When I open calculator, it pulls up a full screen monstrosity. I haven't seen that little fella in awhile, and if I need yet another download to get it, that's just another fuck up in my eyes on part of Windows and Windows 8.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Wait wut ._.


Yeah, there's two Calculator applications - one for desktop and one for Metro if you want to dock a calculator to the side of your screen.

*EDIT:* As such:


Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 2, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> When I open calculator, it pulls up a full screen monstrosity. I haven't seen that little fella in awhile, and if I need yet another download to get it, that's just another fuck up in my eyes on part of Windows and Windows 8.


 
It's just...there whenever I type calc  I didn't install any additional shit or anything, besides Classic Shell of course.


----------



## EarthBound 2 (Oct 2, 2014)

I think windows 8.1 is windows 9.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 2, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's just...there whenever I type calc  I didn't install any additional shit or anything, besides Classic Shell of course.


wtf Windows. Whenever I run calculator, it defaults to the app. This is one reason I honestly can't wait to see Metro fall into the background. It's stupid.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> wtf Windows. Whenever I run calculator, it defaults to the app. This is one reason I honestly can't wait to see Metro fall into the background. It's stupid.


Make a shortcut or tile to %windir%\system32\calc.exe if you don't have one and you're set. That, or grab the full screen calculator by the top of the window, drag it to the dock, adjust the width to your liking and compute as usual, as seen in the screenshot I provided earlier.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Make a shortcut or tile to %windir%\system32\calc.exe if you don't have one and you're set. That, or grab the full screen calculator by the top of the Window, drag it to the dock, adjust the width to your liking and compute as usual, as seen in the screenshot I provided earlier.


That sounds like a lot of work to make something that functioned properly in earlier versions of Windows work as would be desired in a current version.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> That sounds like a lot of work to make something that functioned properly in earlier versions of Windows work as would be desired in a current version.


It works as desired by default on my copy of Windows, as it does on Tom's, I'm afraid that yours is f*cked up for whatever reason. Besides, I'm merely telling you how to dock Metro apps, you don't _have_ to do that, you can just use the old desktop version just fine.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 2, 2014)

I...can't even find the metro version of the Calculator  



Spoiler



Both of those are just the desktop calculator.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I...can't even find the metro version of the Calculator


Maybe it got borked when you installed Classic Shell or you uninstalled the app, I have both:


Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Maybe it got borked when you installed Classic Shell or you uninstalled the app, I have both:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
When I search in Metro it comes up, but not with Classic Shell  

Interesting...anyways, off topic things are off topic >.>


----------



## nl255 (Oct 2, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's just...there whenever I type calc  I didn't install any additional shit or anything, besides Classic Shell of course.


 
Presumably when you use Classic Shell if there is both a desktop and Metro version of an app it defaults to the desktop one.



Foxi4 said:


> Maybe it got borked when you installed Classic Shell or you uninstalled the app, I have both:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Or defaulting to the desktop version of the app when there are two versions is the intended behavior of Classic Shell, which would make sense.


----------



## finkmac (Oct 2, 2014)

Another neat-looking update. The start screen thing looks like it's way more useful than the old start menu (I'm aware it was introduced in v8)…
I use the OS X launchpad quite a bit, having apps a gesture/button press + letter away will be quite handy.

I don't see anything about a native SSH client, though. Come on, Microsoft… Focus on the important things! CopyPaste in the shell, but no SSH?


Something about better gestures… Give me more gestures! Gestures for everything… maybe

Kinda funny to see people clinging to Windows 7. Silly, Windows 7 doesn't have a start SCREEN…
XP users? Still? XP EOL was months ago! Using XP is like not having a door on your house at this point.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 2, 2014)

Lets keep the double posting to a minimum please, thanks.


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll probably upgrade my win 8 laptop to 10. I dot care for 8 much so I might as well try it out


----------



## nl255 (Oct 2, 2014)

Bortz said:


> Lets keep the double posting to a minimum please, thanks.


 
Well then when I am responding to more that one person which one do I reply to?  Unfortunately there is no multi-reply option available like on some other boards so you have to pick one which means the rest won't get notified of the reply.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 2, 2014)

nl255 said:


> Well then when I am responding to more that one person which one do I reply to? Unfortunately there is no multi-reply option available like on some other boards so you have to pick one which means the rest won't get notified of the reply.


 


Bortz said:


> Lets keep the double posting to a minimum please, thanks.


 


Tom Bombadildo said:


> When I search in Metro it comes up, but not with Classic Shell
> 
> Interesting...anyways, off topic things are off topic >.>


 
Hit the reply button on more than 1 post.


----------



## codezer0 (Oct 2, 2014)

The thing I don't like with Windows 8 is how it is really stupid about trying to hide everything behind the scenes. Considering I usually have a great variety of games on my pc at nearly all times, including older titles that need to have certain files shuffled about in their program directories, 8's attempts to keep that access obtuse or hidden from me comes off as condescending.

It's one reason I also bought an X-Fi card when I did. I needed something that could properly support not just OpenAL, but could then properly handle DirectSound/EAX games (with ALchemy), which at the time no other sound card was capable of doing in Windows Vista/7. To date, I still don't know if any of the competitors have proper support for the old stuff yet, when it's been proven possible that way.


----------



## nl255 (Oct 2, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> On the subject of Windows 8: I have it. It's okay. I honestly prefer 7 better simply because I'm used to it. I don't hate 8 though since I installed classic shell and basically turned it back into Windows 7, just with annoying full screen shit like the calculator that was infinitely more convenient when it was small and not built for a touchscreen interface. Are apps interesting? Sure. Can the Metro UI be somewhat practical in a desktop environment? Of course. Does that mean we should continually bludgeon consumers with features meant for touch devices on an OS meant to be controlled with mouse and keyboard? Probably not. No matter how you slice it, 8/8.1 is primarily built for tablets and Windows phones with the actual PC OS seemingly being an afterthought when they realized they should probably push something out that direction too. It's not pretty. It's not convenient. It doesn't help that I literally use like, five programs regularly that are always sitting right in the start menu, keeping my actual desktop clean, and making it so I don't have to navigate through a secondary UI just to launch one thing in a fashion that will ultimately save me absolutely zero time.
> 
> If you like Metro, more power to you, but much like those who enjoy Final Fantasy XIII had to figure out, most people hate it (or at the least find it less convenient) and will never, ever agree with you.
> 
> As for 9, or I guess 10, I read a bit about it a couple days back, and I like that it will be smarter. Instead of being uniform across platforms in functionality, if I'm remembering correctly because I didn't watch the video and have no idea if it was mentioned, the OS will essentially enable and disable things like the Metro UI to be more device appropriate. It should be less "FULL SCREEN APPS FOR EVERY BASIC FUNCTION WE CAN MUSTER" and more manageable. As well, I read some rumor or another that said the president of Microsoft India or something said that the new OS would be a free upgrade to all of those on Windows 8. If that's true, I have nothing but praise for Windows here. They've listened to the majority of the consumer base, they've still stuck to what they wanted as well, and they're releasing an update that should work well for everybody. In the long run, I still find Windows to be the most convenient OS to use, especially as a student and gamer, and I can appreciate when they act like a good company.


 
Well most likely Windows 10.1 (or Windows 11) will let you go both ways.  In other words, in addition to the desktop only mode (with Metro apps running in a normal desktop window) added to 10 there will also be a Metro only mode where all your desktop apps will run as if they were Metro apps (along with the current Windows 8 hybrid mode).  Seems like the next logical step.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 2, 2014)

If the update from Windows 7/8 to Windows 10 being free is true as the rumour goes then there'll be a lot of people jumping to the newer version.

By this time around Microsoft knows that people like to have the traditional UI so they'll have that for those who want it, so there won't really be much of a fuss unlike it happened with Windows 8.0 edition.


----------



## Flame (Oct 2, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> If the update from Windows 7/8 to Windows 10 being free is true as the rumour goes then there'll be a lot of people jumping to the newer version.
> 
> By this time around Microsoft knows that people like to have the traditional UI so they'll have that for those who want it, so there won't really be much of a fuss unlike it happened with Windows 8.0 edition.


 
the rumour are windows 8 users will get it for free... windows 7 users will have to pay. Microsoft is one of the richest companies in the world.. they know how to make money.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 2, 2014)

Flame said:


> the rumour are windows 8 users will get it for free... windows 7 users will have to pay. Microsoft is one of the richest companies in the world.. they know how to make money.


 
The rumour didn't explicitly say window 7 users would have to pay, it didnt mention them at all so people assumed they would have to pay. New rumors have been circulating that It will be free for windows 8 users and windows XP users (To get them off that OS) and 7 users will get a discount.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 2, 2014)

Aw, that sucks.

It also reminds me that Xbox Video on Windows 7 is visible in Standard Definition only but on Windows 8 you can actually watch it in High Definition.

There isn't much use of Xbox Video outside a few digital rarities it has.


----------



## RandomUser (Oct 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I clean and defragment my registery regularly, I don't see why I'd have to complicate my life with adding a virtual machine to the mix. My OS is always squeaky clean, partially because it doesn't run background bullshit.


I didn't think adding a virtual machine would be complicated, then again I am used to using virtual machines. Do you use any registry cleaner, to clean your registry? Also do you use a third party application uninstaller? I tried using a registry cleaning software in the past, but that was a mess. What RC do you use if you use one? Does an AV actually slows down your computer?

@everyone,
I don't have the metro version of the calculator either and I don't even have classic shell installed. Perhaps Windows Server 2012 doesn't have a metro calculator?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 2, 2014)

It looks a lot better than Windows 8, but not good enough for me to want to install it.
Plus I am pretty sure a lot of these features were borrowed from other OS's


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2014)

RandomUser said:


> I didn't think adding a virtual machine would be complicated, then again I am used to using virtual machines. Do you use any registry cleaner, to clean your registry? Also do you use a third party application uninstaller? I tried using a registry cleaning software in the past, but that was a mess. What RC do you use if you use one? Does an AV actually slows down your computer?
> 
> @everyone,
> I don't have the metro version of the calculator either and I don't even have classic shell installed. Perhaps Windows Server 2012 doesn't have a metro calculator?


Live scanners do slow down my computer - it's not a massive drop, but I'm a performance freak and I can't take it. That, and constant updates of AV definitions annoy me.

As far as cleaning the registery and/or the HDD is concerned, I'm a devout CCleaner user - it's highly customizable and can really clean up your PC the way you want it to.


Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Plus I am pretty sure a lot of these features were borrowed from other OS's


It doesn't matter as long as they're good features.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It doesn't matter as long as they're good features.


 
It's not really a complaint, just an observation.


----------



## Arras (Oct 2, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> The rumour didn't explicitly say window 7 users would have to pay, it didnt mention them at all so people assumed they would have to pay. New rumors have been circulating that It will be free for windows 8 users and windows XP users (To get them off that OS) and 7 users will get a discount.


7->8 was a paid upgrade though, so if you basically view 10 as another free upgrade to 8 much like 8.1 was, having to pay to upgrade 7->10 makes sense.


----------



## RandomUser (Oct 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Live scanners do slow down my computer - it's not a massive drop, but I'm a performance freak and I can't take it. That, and constant updates of AV definitions annoy me.
> 
> As far as cleaning the registery and/or the HDD is concerned, I'm a devout CCleaner user - it's highly customizable and can really clean up your PC the way you want it to.


I guess I am not sensitive enough to actually notice the change in the performance of my computer when using live scanners, or it could be that my rig actually handles live scanning without any performance drop, most likely the former. I can definitely understand about the updates that an AV software gets, it does get annoying after a while. Is the CCleaner the same one on piriform.com? I use their defragger software to defrag the hard drive and it's seems to work well.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2014)

RandomUser said:


> I guess I am not sensitive enough to actually notice the change in the performance of my computer when using live scanners, or it could be that my rig actually handles live scanning without any performance drop, most likely the former. I can definitely understand about the updates that an AV software gets, it does get annoying after a while. Is the CCleaner the same one on piriform.com? I use their defragger software to defrag the hard drive and it's seems to work well.


Yep, it's their flagship product.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 2, 2014)

Tested win 10 for half an hour.
I'm going to configure it n use it, see how good it is.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Tested win 10 for half an hour.
> I'm going to configure it n use it, see how good it is.


I'm waiting for the retail version to roll out. I won't try it until they work out all the kinks.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm waiting for the retail version to roll out. I won't try it until they work out all the kinks.


 
Somebody has got to do the beta testing ;p


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Somebody has got to do the beta testing ;p


It should be the Testing Department. Early Access essentially allows you to use software in its worst, most buggy, most unstable form and everyone's going nuts over it. I'm just going to let the professionals finish their job and _then_ I'll consider whether I want to pirate their software or not._ ;O;_


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 2, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Somebody has got to do the beta testing ;p



Foxi4 already said he was waiting for the retail version to roll out, and seen as the laptop makers/general vendors will tend to jump ship as soon as possible it means he, I assume one that acts in token IT support for friends, family and people they know, will probably have that fun soon enough.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It should be the Testing Department. Early Access essentially allows you to use software in its worst, most buggy, most unstable form and everyone's going nuts over it. I'm just going to let the professionals finish their job and _then_ I'll consider whether I want to pirate their software or not._ ;O;_


 
Atleast the Tech preview gives me food for thought about upgrading.
Buggy or not, it's not as bad as Windows ME.
Or the beta games I collected xd


----------



## VMM (Oct 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm waiting for the retail version to roll out. I won't try it until they work out all the kinks.


 
Why not trying it in a virtual machine?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 3, 2014)

VMM said:


> Why not trying it in a virtual machine?


Because downloading it is a waste of my bandwidth and time.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The whiners won, Start is back. Yay? I haven't used the Start menu for years, stopped long before the Metro interface replaced it. Essentially it was just a quick way for me to enter the Command Line, but in Metro all I have to do is press the Windows key and type in the name of whatever app I want to start, so yeah - no loss in productivity, and I'd argue it was actually beneficial. Of course people would sooner hang themselves than get used to a new interface.


 
Sounds pretty primitive to me. I click the start button and click the program i'm looking for. Typing? Who has time for that? I'm way too lazy to have to type out every single program i'm looking to use. My start button is filled with stuff I use frequently but don't feel like cluttering my desktop with, my desktop has all my gaems and folders. EDIT: Oh and anything past showing me the icons is a giant waste of space. I don't need bright colourful buttons 

Whenever I see Metro it makes me feel like it's catering to old people, putting gigantic buttons in neon colours so they can clearly see them.
Kinda like these babies






Easy read keyboard to go with your easy read metro buttons.


You don't fix what ain't broke. Metro is a cute idea, and it's a great _*optional*_ feature, but until I hit my 80's I doubt i'd use it. So it's good that they're toning it down and fixing it by making it optional. Great for those who like a simpler, less efficient interface. But i'll stick to my superior setup that works much better than big, bright buttons I really don't need.


----------



## marcus134 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Typing? Who has time for that? I'm way too lazy to have to type out every single program i'm looking to use. My start button is filled with stuff I use frequently but don't feel like cluttering my desktop with, my desktop has all my gaems and folders.


knowing your shortcut key and how to type let you do stuff much faster than browsing drop-down menu and icon list with a mouse, any power user knows that.


----------



## Disorarara (Oct 3, 2014)

Whoever says the Vista/7 start menu is any good is a goddamn liar. I want to know who over at Microsoft thought it was a good idea to throw everything in one big menu (AND LET'S JUST RANDOMLY THROW PROGRAMS ALL THE WAY AT THE TOP OF THE LIST LOL) instead of keeping the logical file cabinet style organization of the earlier start menus. And people don't need a quick easy way to see the last files they accessed/edited, let's just get rid of that too! At this point in time I find Metro to be a vastly superior alternative. I simply pin the programs I use most frequently and press start whenever I need it, kind of like the dock in OS X but not annoyingly present, and type out anything that I didn't pin.




> I'm way too lazy to have to type out every single program i'm looking to use. My start button is filled with stuff I use frequently but don't feel like cluttering my desktop with


You don't type out the entire name, just the first few letters of what the program is. You should know that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Foxi4 already said he was waiting for the retail version to roll out, and seen as the laptop makers/general vendors will tend to jump ship as soon as possible it means he, I assume one that acts in token IT support for friends, family and people they know, will probably have that fun soon enough.


I'd like to point out that the only certification IT specialists require is _"Googling faster than the customers"_.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I'd like to point out that the only certification IT specialists require is _"Googling faster than the customers"_.



I knew the time I spent learning search operators was time well spent, also that which would doom me to tedium.


----------



## filfat (Oct 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Because downloading it is a waste of my bandwidth and time.


bandwidth is infinit. so that isn't a problem


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 3, 2014)

filfat said:


> bandwidth is infinit. so that isn't a problem


Here's the thing - downloading Windows 10 will slow down my Internet speed for everything else for about 2-10 hours depending on the amount of seeds. I'm unwilling to go through that, I need that bandwidth for things I care about.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Here's the thing - downloading Windows 10 will slow down my Internet speed for everything else for about 2-10 hours depending on the amount of seeds. I'm unwilling to go through that, I need that bandwidth for things I care about.


 

There are better things to use said bandwidth for sure


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 4, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> There are better things to use said bandwidth for sure


Dude, I'm playing Destiny right now. The servers are already packed to the point that you can get randomly disconnected, I don't need bandwidth problems on my end on top of that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Dude, I'm playing Destiny right now. The servers are already packed to the point that you can get randomly disconnected, I don't need bandwidth problems on my end on top of that.


 

No kidding, Ethernet or wireless?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 4, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> No kidding, Ethernet or wireless?


Wireless, but it might as well be wired since my PS3 is about 2 meters away from my router.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Wireless, but it might as well be wired since my PS3 is about 2 meters away from my router.


 

I've always had shit experience with wireless, so I went with Ethernet (much like my desktop and Wii U), I get 50 mbps upload and download thanks to Google, heh heh heh....


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 4, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I've always had shit experience with wireless, so I went with Ethernet (much like my desktop and Wii U), I get 50 mbps upload and download thanks to Google, heh heh heh....


My PS3 is often moved around the house so I keep it set to wireless. I either use the telly in the living room _(which is far from the router and I don't have an ethernet cable long enough)_ or the one in my room depending on whether or not my family is watching television. Ethernet is obviously better in terms of speed and stability since contrary to popular opinion, wireless protocols still suck.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> My PS3 is often moved around the house so I keep it set to wireless. I either use the telly in the living room _(which is far from the router and I don't have an ethernet cable long enough)_ or the one in my room depending on whether or not my family watches television. Ethernet is obviously better in terms of speed and stability since contrary to popular opinion, wireless protocols still suck.


 

Yeah, the nature of wireless is that it will always be less reliable then using an Ethernet/CAT5 (or CAT6/RJ-45) cable, I can't trust wireless where I live, given that no one knows how to connect or set up a router properly at all, so they all interfere and screw with each other, making it a real PITA to deal with. Ethernet is much better for my purposes.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 4, 2014)

VMM said:


> Why not trying it in a virtual machine?


 
I tried it in a VM and found it really laggy. I decided to install it on my potato of a secondary laptop (A Lenovo X61) and it runs half decently, actually, considering the limited resources (1GB ram, Intel Centrino vPro dual-core, and a 160GB hard drive that's partitioned three ways for 3 different operating systems) it has. At least it has full Wacom support right out of the box, though (The screen takes Wacom digitisers, which makes writing notes and shit in class a breeze!).


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, the nature of wireless is that it will always be less reliable then using an Ethernet/CAT5 (or CAT6/RJ-45) cable, I can't trust wireless where I live, given that no one knows how to connect or set up a router properly at all, so they all interfere and screw with each other, making it a real PITA to deal with. Ethernet is much better for my purposes.



If you actually have enough of them within range to trouble each other (an impressive feat in a lot of the US, doubly so if you also have 5Ghz) and feel like living dangerously you might consider the extra two channels that not so many people use in the US (they are available I believe, just most say don't use them unless you potentially (depending upon power) want trouble with a passing FCC type) -- it is also why you might be asked where you are in the world when downloading/installing wifi drivers.

Mind you wired, or on occasion ethernet over powerline, is the way I like to roll. Really do need to get some proper gigabit switches though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> If you actually have enough of them within range to trouble each other (an impressive feat in a lot of the US, doubly so if you also have 5Ghz) and feel like living dangerously you might consider the extra two channels that not so many people use in the US (they are available I believe, just most say don't use them unless you potentially (depending upon power) want trouble with a passing FCC type) -- it is also why you might be asked where you are in the world when downloading/installing wifi drivers.
> 
> Mind you wired, or on occasion ethernet over powerline, is the way I like to roll. Really do need to get some proper gigabit switches though.


 

Not gonna mess with the settings on the Google router, not my problem really, Ethernet works fine for me. 50 mbps up and down is what I get on wired.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2014)

Then don't mess with the settings on the google router (I am usually not inclined to have such toys without seeing all the settings menus and some hidden ones besides, with modern stuff it is even quite hard to break things), wire in an extra wireless router and fiddle with that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Then don't mess with the settings on the google router (I am usually not inclined to have such toys without seeing all the settings menus and some hidden ones besides, with modern stuff it is even quite hard to break things), wire in an extra wireless router and fiddle with that.


 

No need, already set up for my needs on my desktop and Wii U, all using Ethernet D


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 4, 2014)

So just for shits and giggles I installed the TP over my Windows 7 SP1 installation on my school laptop. Spent an hour trying to get it set up for WiMAX again (since the school network isn't loaded into the default network list for Intel's connection manager) before I realized that all my program files had just been moved to Windows.old and not deleted.

It's good to see that they're taking feedback, because while I do like this, there're some really bizarre design choices. Sleep/hibernate/shutdown/restart are in one menu, while lock and sign out are in another entirely. Sleep wasn't even an option in the initial build, and for whatever reason, despite copying from better operating systems and desktop environments, I still can't set it to lock the screen if I close my laptop. Still have to go through the Test Mode bullshit before you can run unsigned drivers, which was the one thing that bugged me the most about Windows 8, other than the menu that popped up if you moved your mouse to the right side of the screen.

Other than that, all I can really complain about is the fact that CoreTemp basically locks up the computer after a minute or so of trying to run it, even though obscure and likely problematic stuff runs fine (particularly tools for interfacing with Chinese Android phones with MTK processors). Everything's fluid, it's lighter on RAM than the Win7 installation was by a good deal (although the lack of university-branded bloatware and Kaspersky AV might have something to do with that, I'm still running a gig or two lighter on average), boots even quicker than Win8 did on a better machine than this, and from what I've tried, windowed Metro apps are pretty smooth.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 4, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> If it has the Metro UI at the start up, then, no, and only when I'm forced to update, will I update.


 
If Metro is default, then I will be editing the .wim files so that it auto-boots into the desktop and I'll release it publicly. It's not piracy either, since you need to purchase a license for it to work past the time period it gives you.


----------



## nl255 (Oct 4, 2014)

Jayro said:


> If Metro is default, then I will be editing the .wim files so that it auto-boots into the desktop and I'll release it publicly. It's not piracy either, since you need to purchase a license for it to work past the time period it gives you.


 
On a new install the default is to boot into the desktop with the new start menu which is similar to Windows 7 but slightly different as there is no run command or shutdown on it (you have to right click to get the shut down computer options and presumably there is a way to get a run command on the menu).

So far the only big problem I have had is that the virtualbox additions don't work (and will cause the VM to lock up if you install them in Windows 8 compatibility mode) but it shouldn't take too long for those to be updated.  Note that I had to disable EFI to get it to install and boot properly.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 4, 2014)

nl255 said:


> On a new install the default is to boot into the desktop with the new start menu which is similar to Windows 7 but slightly different as there is no run command or shutdown on it (you have to right click to get the shut down computer options and presumably there is a way to get a run command on the menu).


You can right-click on the Start icon for Run or the power menu; alternatively, you can search for the Run command and pin it to the Start Menu, and the power options are still available in the Start menu - they're just consolidated into a power icon at the top rather than the classic menu near the bottom.

As for Metro: not only does it boot to the standard desktop at start, I can't even figure out how to enter Metro mode - all Win8 apps start fullscreen with a window control bar on top; the closest I can find to the ugly tile interface is being able to pin said tiles onto the start menu.


----------



## nl255 (Oct 4, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> You can right-click on the Start icon for Run or the power menu; alternatively, you can search for the Run command and pin it to the Start Menu, and the power options are still available in the Start menu - they're just consolidated into a power icon at the top rather than the classic menu near the bottom.
> 
> As for Metro: not only does it boot to the standard desktop at start, I can't even figure out how to enter Metro mode - all Win8 apps start fullscreen with a window control bar on top; the closest I can find to the ugly tile interface is being able to pin said tiles onto the start menu.


 
Try right clicking on the taskbar, going to the start menu tab, and unchecking the "use the start menu instead of the start screen" option.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 25, 2014)

So the newest build doesn't seem to have changed a whole lot, but it seems to rip even more from other popular desktops and window managers - new maximizing/minimizing/closing animations, plus an obviously-beta notification tray/pop-up system that doesn't completely blow and acts very similar to the type most GNOME-based desktops seem to be using.

But I still can't get my screen to lock when I close the lid. Get your shit together, Microsoft.

A couple examples of the revamped notification system, for anyone interested. These are from Elpis, which hasn't updated in close to two years, so I guess anything that supports traditional Windows notifications will pop these up? It's pretty neat, anyways, compared to the annoying tray 'bubble' system that's been a pain in the ass forever.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't get why I should get Windows 10. Really, this isn't a post à la hivemind where people act all dumb to prove a point. I have Windows 7 and I have everything here. What am I missing from 8 and 910? I have a big desktop PC with no issues of loading and stuff.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 25, 2014)

Not much of any reason, honestly. A few behind-the-scenes tweaks, faster boot times, and some UI updates for touch-friendliness in Windows 8; multi-desktop support, better integration of Metro apps for desktop use, a proper start menu that merges some of the Metro UI features, and a new notification/tweaked taskbar for Windows 10. No real reason to upgrade until Microsoft releases an OS-exclusive version of DirectX or something.

Aside from a few minor niggles (the lockscreen having an extra screen to go through before logging in/unlocking, the user account having to be tied to a Live account and its password to use pretty much any Metro app, still having to jump through hoops to load unsigned drivers, etc.), I'd say that eventually Windows 10 will be well worth upgrading to. Even though I did come to accept Windows 8 as a usable system, I wouldn't really recommend it to anyone satisfied with Windows 7.


----------



## Originality (Oct 25, 2014)

My 2 cents: I liked the restore/refresh feature of Windows 8. Had to use it yesterday on a laptop that had slowed to a crawl.

Now to wait to see if I'll like 10 enough to migrate from 7 (and 8 on my tablet).


----------



## Arras (Oct 25, 2014)

Vipera said:


> I don't get why I should get Windows 10. Really, this isn't a post à la hivemind where people act all dumb to prove a point. I have Windows 7 and I have everything here. What am I missing from 8 and 910? I have a big desktop PC with no issues of loading and stuff.


You can apply that logic to almost any version upgrade ever. It's lighter, faster and shorter boot times (and eventually Windows 7 will stop getting security updates much like XP did).


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 25, 2014)

End of 7 support, though mainstream support technically ends in a little under 3 months, is not until the start of 2020. I am very unsure what the consumer/small-medium enterprise landscape will look like then.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 25, 2014)

Arras said:


> You can apply that logic to almost any version upgrade ever. It's lighter, faster and shorter boot times (and eventually Windows 7 will stop getting security updates much like XP did).


XP was a huge update from 2000 because some stuff was already XP only after a year.
Vista was a huge update from XP because it became very unstable after a few months.
7 was a huge update from Vista because it's the most stable OS I've ever owned.
(I'm talking about stable builds. First two OS were crap when they came out).

7 works so well on my machine that I see no point in going ahead. I can keep my PC on for an unlimited amount of time and it wouldn't change anything. Having XP on for more than a weekend was a challenge.
The only part I'd be interested in is the energy consumption. But that's if I'll ever own a laptop again. On my desktop pc, 7 all the way.


----------



## filfat (Oct 26, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> -snip-


You did notice that its earlier then a beta build right? bugs are to be excepted as they have stated over and over and over again...



Vipera said:


> I don't get why I should get Windows 10. Really, this isn't a post à la hivemind where people act all dumb to prove a point. I have Windows 7 and I have everything here. What am I missing from 8 and 910? I have a big desktop PC with no issues of loading and stuff.


like saying "why should i switch from my Nokia N8? it still works for texting, even though there are a lot of better options out there!"


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 26, 2014)

Arras said:


> 7->8 was a paid upgrade though, so if you basically view 10 as another free upgrade to 8 much like 8.1 was, having to pay to upgrade 7->10 makes sense.


 
So those who pirated 8 can upgrade freely to 10.. something doesn't seem right about this.


----------



## Arras (Oct 26, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> So those who pirated 8 can upgrade freely to 10.. something doesn't seem right about this.


Only if they found a way to pirate the automatic updates too. I have legit Windows so I don't know whether this is possible. Besides, even if it wasn't a free upgrade, they can just pirate 10 anyway.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 26, 2014)

Arras said:


> Only if they found a way to pirate the automatic updates too. I have legit Windows so I don't know whether this is possible. Besides, even if it wasn't a free upgrade, they can just pirate 10 anyway.


 
Probably the 8 way but a Windows 10 Loader might not.


----------



## smf (Oct 26, 2014)

Vipera said:


> XP was a huge update from 2000 because some stuff was already XP only after a year.
> Vista was a huge update from XP because it became very unstable after a few months.
> 7 was a huge update from Vista because it's the most stable OS I've ever owned.
> (I'm talking about stable builds. First two OS were crap when they came out).


 
I have run windows 2.0, 3.0, 3.1, 95, 98, NT4, 2000, XP, Vista, 7, 8, 8.1 & I have played with the preview version of 10. I don't hate any of them and they all have their good points.

I don't understand why you feel that you need to evangelise about how great 7 is, if you want to run it then you are entitled to.
When 10 is released I'll upgrade my computers to it & you won't. I don't need to justify that & neither do you.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm old enough to know that most people said the same exact things when XP came out.

"It's slow!" "It's ugly!" "It doesn't run my DOS games!" "XP killed my cat!"

Then 9 years later, XP was our saviour and nobody wanted to ever upgrade from it. "Windows 7 doesn't work with my 7-year old Webcam" "Dude 64-bit support breaks stuff!" "My GPU sucks balls but I still want to have Aero enabled and everything's slow!"

Now everyone's on 7. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## smf (Oct 26, 2014)

raulpica said:


> I'm old enough to know that most people said the same exact things when XP came out.


 
People hated the start menu when windows 95 came out, now they demand it back. Collectively people are stupid.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 26, 2014)

smf said:


> People hated the start menu when windows 95 came out, now they demand it back. Collectively people are stupid.


 
Where'd you get those statistics?

And at the time I was a kid who'd play on NES or pirated carts but also had a Windows 95 computer to play that space rocket game so in that regard I always used the Start Menu.

Man, I remember loving to play the space rocket game it was so much fun even when it'd blow up. lol


----------



## TecXero (Oct 26, 2014)

Unless I can cut down the GUI to be more like Windows 98 (I like clean and efficient UIs), I'll probably stick to 7.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 26, 2014)

filfat said:


> like saying "why should i switch from my Nokia N8? it still works for texting, even though there are a lot of better options out there!"


You are kidding, right? First of all, you are comparing hardware with software. Second, even if the N8 had the same specs of my Lumia, Why the fuck would I want to choose a vulnerable OS uncapable of stuff like multitasking, good app support and battery optimization? Windows 7 already does everything except apps, which only dumb down a 3.4/4.2Ghz quad-core PC. I also do not experience any slowdown or random errors, which still happened in the Xp era even if you had a premium PC.



smf said:


> I have run windows 2.0, 3.0, 3.1, 95, 98, NT4, 2000, XP, Vista, 7, 8, 8.1 & I have played with the preview version of 10. I don't hate any of them and they all have their good points.
> 
> I don't understand why you feel that you need to evangelise about how great 7 is, if you want to run it then you are entitled to.
> When 10 is released I'll upgrade my computers to it & you won't. I don't need to justify that & neither do you.





Vipera said:


> I don't get why I should get Windows 10. *Really, this isn't a post à la hivemind where people act all dumb to prove a point.* I have Windows 7 and I have everything here. What am I missing from 8 and 910? I have a big desktop PC with no issues of loading and stuff.


Good thing I wrote that part to avoid retarded repl--oh.
And, please, let me know the part where I state that I "hate" Windows 10.


----------



## smf (Oct 26, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Where'd you get those statistics?


 
People I worked with, the media etc. If memes had existed back then the start menu would have become one. A lot of people liked the start menu and were quiet, but there were a lot of people that hated the start menu and were vocal about it because they wanted everyone to hate it too. The same thing happens on every Windows upgrade, I am immune.



Vipera said:


> And, please, let me know the part where I state that I "hate" Windows 10.


 
And, please, let me know where I state that you "hate" Windows 10.


----------



## filfat (Oct 26, 2014)

Vipera said:


> You are kidding, right? First of all, you are comparing hardware with software. Second, even if the N8 had the same specs of my Lumia, Why the fuck would I want to choose a vulnerable OS uncapable of stuff like multitasking, good app support and battery optimization? Windows 7 already does everything except apps, which only dumb down a 3.4/4.2Ghz quad-core PC. I also do not experience any slowdown or random errors, which still happened in the Xp era even if you had a premium PC.


 
So the fact that Windows 8 boots ALOT faster, has a better way of accessing the installed Application (booth Win8 and Desktop apps), Way more secure And is even faster than XP on XP hardware, and that is just handpicking some things that Windows 8 adds 

Anyways, Thumbs up for a fellow Windows Phone user


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 27, 2014)

Is boot time really such a big deal? It half reminds me of the megahertz wars, possibly even the more recent javascript ones, but seemingly with even less benefit at the end of the day, mostly by virtue of solving an issue that potentially already had workarounds (standby* and hibernate). Certainly it can become unmanageable (no doubt we have all fixed those machines and have startup fiddling tools used as part of the opening foray) but for a well managed install on reasonable hardware of the day it is has never really been bad. The bigger annoyance for me is turning it on to check something and seeing "installing update ?? of silly number, you will have to wait it out".

*I would not be all that shocked to hear the boot time stuff caused some companies to lessen research into idle or "standby" power, or at least stopped them from fixing up drivers when problems arose there. I can only hope the allure of portable devices and server farms compensated.


----------



## filfat (Oct 27, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Is boot time really such a big deal? It half reminds me of the megahertz wars, possibly even the more recent javascript ones, but seemingly with even less benefit at the end of the day, mostly by virtue of solving an issue that potentially already had workarounds (standby* and hibernate). Certainly it can become unmanageable (no doubt we have all fixed those machines and have startup fiddling tools used as part of the opening foray) but for a well managed install on reasonable hardware of the day it is has never really been bad. The bigger annoyance for me is turning it on to check something and seeing "installing update ?? of silly number, you will have to wait it out".
> 
> *I would not be all that shocked to hear the boot time stuff caused some companies to lessen research into idle or "standby" power, or at least stopped them from fixing up drivers when problems arose there. I can only hope the allure of portable devices and server farms compensated.


Boot time is a big deal when it comes to 3 seconds VS 1.5 minutes.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 27, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> So the newest build doesn't seem to have changed a whole lot, but it seems to rip even more from other popular desktops and window managers - new maximizing/minimizing/closing animations, plus an obviously-beta notification tray/pop-up system that doesn't completely blow and acts very similar to the type most GNOME-based desktops seem to be using.
> 
> But I still can't get my screen to lock when I close the lid. Get your shit together, Microsoft.
> 
> A couple examples of the revamped notification system, for anyone interested. These are from Elpis, which hasn't updated in close to two years, so I guess anything that supports traditional Windows notifications will pop these up? It's pretty neat, anyways, compared to the annoying tray 'bubble' system that's been a pain in the ass forever.


Windows 8 has notifications like that. However, they only seem to work for Metro apps that use them. I guess they have just made balloon tips open toast notifications using the existing code. I haven't actually seen anything that uses balloon tips in a long time, they all seem to use their own system of toast notifications or similar, but it's nice to get rid of it permanently. It fit right in in XP, but seems outdated now.



Vipera said:


> I don't get why I should get Windows 10. Really, this isn't a post à la hivemind where people act all dumb to prove a point. I have Windows 7 and I have everything here. What am I missing from 8 and 910? I have a big desktop PC with no issues of loading and stuff.


Well, there are things only supported by Win8 and up, and those will only become more and more common. Project Spark comes to mind. Right now there might not be anything there to make you want to update, but there will be sooner or later. You can't stay on Windows 7 forever, and they are not likely to go back to the old style shell. When you get used to the changes, it's actually pretty nice. Give it a try (once the tech preview becomes more complete or it goes retail) and if you're willing to learn something new and don't just abandon it immediately when something doesn't work the way you're used to, you'll find that it has a lot of nice features that you'd miss if you went back to Win7.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah, I'd definitely seen the corner pop-ups when I'd plug in a drive or something, or on the rare occasion the built-in mail monitor would alert me to a new message in the email address tied to my MS account. Never for non-MS apps, and as far as I'm aware the notification list is completely new.


----------



## Mario92 (Oct 27, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Yeah, I'd definitely seen the corner pop-ups when I'd plug in a drive or something, or on the rare occasion the built-in mail monitor would alert me to a new message in the email address tied to my MS account. Never for non-MS apps, and as far as I'm aware the notification list is completely new.


 
That's right. I definitely like that idea as many times there would be popup on tray you miss, however if it lists all and every notification that audio programs do then that would be some major list.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 27, 2014)

filfat said:


> Boot time is a big deal when it comes to 3 seconds VS 1.5 minutes.


 
This certainly is a huge boost to start up the OS.

But for now I'm going to stick to Windows 7 because I can't be bothered to upgrade/try Windows 8.1 (more or less the same as 7 except the Start Menu has 'favourites' added to it and some ads).


----------



## freestile (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm wondering how this will run on my mbp. I had 8(legit) and got the free upgrade to 8.1. I haven't bothered to check
if I have to pay anything or if I'll get the upgrade to 10 for free. I'd like to try it out when its official,
or upgrade if/when I'm eligible. I have no gripes but use ubuntu and OS X a little more. I actually
didnt mind 8.1, but I'm not sure. I don't play any hd games or anything on that windows 8.1 partition so its not too bad.
Hopefully they get it right this time. lol!!


----------



## Drak0rex (Dec 16, 2014)

lol, that hairdo...


----------



## Flame (Jan 26, 2015)

does any one now how the "get free windows 10, if you have windows 7" works?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 26, 2015)

Flame said:


> does any one now how the "get free windows 10, if you have windows 7" works?



Through a link that will go up when 10 is released. That's my guess.


----------



## NAND0 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yea I'm gonna stay on windows 7 as long as I can


----------



## TecXero (Jan 26, 2015)

The only thing that might be interesting to me in Windows 10 is the new DirectX. Even then, I have to wonder how customizable the interface is. I have Windows 7's UI set up like Windows 98SE's. I'm not fond of interfaces using more resources than needed, simple and efficient is all I need. Though, more and more developers seem to be seeking alternatives to DirectX, so it might not be that big of a deal for gaming.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 26, 2015)

As much as I love my W7, getting a free upgrade is bloody tempting. I mean, it's just a matter of time anyway so may as well get it free


----------



## Gruntzer (Jan 26, 2015)

It will come with DX12
Only good virtue I guess


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 26, 2015)

My plan anyway is to have a hard drive image of my 1TB hard drive so i can restore back to Windows 7 in case something goes wrong.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 26, 2015)

Vipera said:


> I don't get why I should get Windows 10. Really, this isn't a post à la hivemind where people act all dumb to prove a point. I have Windows 7 and I have everything here. What am I missing from 8 and 910? I have a big desktop PC with no issues of loading and stuff.


 

If you're happy with where you are, then don't worry about upgrading. Simple as that. There are features and boosts that you may or may not notice or care for. In the end, it's your choice. That's why a lot of people were still on XP when Vista and even 7 were out. I'm grabbing 10 ASAP. Looks like a nice upgrade to 8.1 and it's free.



FAST6191 said:


> Is boot time really such a big deal? It half reminds me of the megahertz wars, possibly even the more recent javascript ones, but seemingly with even less benefit at the end of the day, mostly by virtue of solving an issue that potentially already had workarounds (standby* and hibernate). Certainly it can become unmanageable (no doubt we have all fixed those machines and have startup fiddling tools used as part of the opening foray) but for a well managed install on reasonable hardware of the day it is has never really been bad. The bigger annoyance for me is turning it on to check something and seeing "installing update ?? of silly number, you will have to wait it out".
> 
> *I would not be all that shocked to hear the boot time stuff caused some companies to lessen research into idle or "standby" power, or at least stopped them from fixing up drivers when problems arose there. I can only hope the allure of portable devices and server farms compensated.


 
In my opinion the only real benefit is for SSD users. While, yes, the 8.1 boot time is faster than 7? It isn't much to brag about. Using half the resources in general is great for lower end users. I personally prefer 8 to 7. It just looks cleaner. Windows 10 looks to further improve my opinion of the UI. I'm hoping ClassicShell or anything of the like will work with 10's Start menu rather than replace it.


Just look at my kitty! I want that as my start icon. 

I've been thinking about toying with the Preview. My question: Is it worth fully upgrading or should I VM it?


----------



## mid-kid (Jan 26, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Instructions for buying a windows 10 PC (once they're officially out):
> 
> 1. Unpack PC from box with all cords etc
> 2. Properly connect your keyboard, mouse, monitor etc
> ...


 
Wow, they added some basic tiling, you can now have UP TO FOUR apps at the same time on the screen, and it gives you a shitty menu to chose to fill the empty space, so you can not look at the other apps! Wooow, new & shiny. (Been using i3wm for years)


----------



## filfat (Jan 26, 2015)

Windows 10 TP January build 9926 Looks great




We just need more of the touch features back (Im using a Surface)


----------



## Flame (Jan 26, 2015)

mid-kid said:


> Wow, they added some basic tiling, you can now have UP TO FOUR apps at the same time on the screen, and it gives you a shitty menu to chose to fill the empty space, so you can not look at the other apps! Wooow, new & shiny. (Been using i3wm for years)


 

ive never understood this Multiple desktops thing... ive been using Linux distro for years now in dual boot.. and i dont need it the Multiple desktops thing.


one thing MS windows can learn from linux world is the getting the community to help. i really think MS should open source they web browser rendering engine and let the community to fix the problems.


----------



## filfat (Jan 26, 2015)

Flame said:


> ive never understood this Multiple desktops thing... ive been using Linux distro for years now in dual boot.. and i dont need it the Multiple desktops thing.
> 
> 
> one thing MS windows can learn from linux world is the getting the community to help. i really think MS should open source they web browser rendering engine and let the community to fix the problems.


 
They have open sourced a lot of things lately (eg .NET) im sure they will improve in that aspect


----------



## Flame (Jan 26, 2015)

filfat said:


> They have open sourced a lot of things lately (eg .NET) im sure they will improve in that aspect


 

end of the day, MS is a company and most they stuff should be closed sourced but and i dont think things should be open source for the sake of it. 

but open sourcing they web browser rendering engine could be good for them and the web.


----------



## Vipera (Jan 27, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> If you're happy with where you are, then don't worry about upgrading. Simple as that. There are features and boosts that you may or may not notice or care for. In the end, it's your choice. That's why a lot of people were still on XP when Vista and even 7 were out. I'm grabbing 10 ASAP. Looks like a nice upgrade to 8.1 and it's free.


That post was three months old. What made me get 10 as soon as it comes out are two things:

- Free
- DirectX 12

Maybe I'll wait a month or two because bugs. Other than that, I'm in!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 28, 2015)

I will waiting for this one, because have some nice new looking Calculator, plus have maps which similar to Google Maps! Information are here!

http://www.winbeta.org/news/heres-look-new-alarms-calculator-and-maps-apps-windows-10


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2015)

Really? A calculator and a maps program has you curious?

It seems about as bizarre to me as being excited about an improvement to windows notepad -- who cares when it is going to be replaced as the first order of business with notepad++/ http://www.sublimetext.com/ or https://www.textpad.com/ .


----------



## filfat (Jan 28, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Really? A calculator and a maps program has you curious?
> 
> It seems about as bizarre to me as being excited about an improvement to windows notepad -- who cares when it is going to be replaced as the first order of business with notepad++/ http://www.sublimetext.com/ or https://www.textpad.com/ .


 
They might be small, however a lot of small awesome things make a big awesome thing 
But sure, if being negative is your piece of cake go ahead


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2015)

I am but a reflection of that which I deal with.

On the other hand if I do get to witness the end of windows bundled applications being universally regarded as something to be replaced then I am OK with that. I wonder what the main thing to bring it on was -- andrios being bundled with usable stuff, mac/Linux being bundled with more than usable stuff or a general desire to improve.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 28, 2015)

Up until this week I'd have said Windows 10 even in its preview form was worth an upgrade for anyone still using 8/8.1, but in the last few days:
-I've lost my ability to install unsigned drivers again
-I can't boot into advanced startup to install them; the only option that comes up is to shut the machine down
-Build 9926 flat-out refuses to install, spitting out an 0x800703ED error every time, so I can't even test the newest features short of backing up my stuff and starting over.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jan 28, 2015)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Up until this week I'd have said Windows 10 even in its preview form was worth an upgrade for anyone still using 8/8.1, but in the last few days:
> -I've lost my ability to install unsigned drivers again
> -I can't boot into advanced startup to install them; the only option that comes up is to shut the machine down
> -Build 9926 flat-out refuses to install, spitting out an 0x800703ED error every time, so I can't even test the newest features short of backing up my stuff and starting over.


 

Well it is a tech preview, hopefully this stuff will be worked out in the final product. Hopefully being the key word, I mean it IS a Microsoft OS XD


----------



## filfat (Jan 28, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Well it is a tech preview, hopefully this stuff will be worked out in the final product. Hopefully being the key word, I mean it IS a Microsoft OS XD


 
I half like ^ post.


----------



## TecXero (Jan 28, 2015)

The more I look at it, the less I care. It's a step in the right direction, but there's no mention of how customizable the overall interface is or how resource intensive it is. Overall, it still seems like a step backwards from 7. DirectX is the only factor that might eventually push me to it, but I'm hoping we'll see less and less games using DirectX.

Microsoft said they wanted to be more involved in the PC gaming space. Hopefully, that doesn't result in another GWL or another form of online DRM like Steam. I'm sure they'll bork it up somehow, since they make money off of the Xbox licensed games. Either they want in on some of the PC gaming space money or they want to cause problems to make their Xbox One look good by comparison.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Charm Bar* was removed in Windows 10. Read information here!

http://www.askvg.com/no-more-charms-bar-annoyance-for-desktop-users-in-windows-10/

Nice!   Introduced in Windows 8, but removed in Windows 10..... Strange......


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 1, 2015)

AsPika2219 said:


> *Charm Bar* was removed in Windows 10. Read information here!
> 
> http://www.askvg.com/no-more-charms-bar-annoyance-for-desktop-users-in-windows-10/
> 
> Nice!  Introduced in Windows 8, but removed in Windows 10..... Strange......


 
At least they kept it in Windows 9.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2015)

This looks like it'll be a bit better than Windows 8. I hope you can remove tiles from the start button menu thing. I hate tiles.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Feb 1, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> This looks like it'll be a bit better than Windows 8. I hope you can remove tiles from the start button menu thing. I hate tiles.


 

I love your username, its so randomly awesome!  Back on topic.....


----------



## Apex (Feb 1, 2015)

Hate to be that guy, but most of these 'new' features are lifted straight from OSX again. Elegant app-switching with previews, multiple desktops, and pre-indexed search with internet results are all features that have been in OSX for like 3-4 years now. Not trying to spark an argument, I'm a fan of both operating systems. Just saying.

Snap is probably the best feature that 7 brought to the table, so I'm glad to see that they're improving it. Nothing else really looks useful or interesting though, so no pre-release version for me.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Feb 1, 2015)

Apex said:


> Hate to be that guy, but most of these 'new' features are lifted straight from OSX again. Elegant app-switching with previews, multiple desktops, and pre-indexed search with internet results are all features that have been in OSX for like 3-4 years now. Not trying to spark an argument, I'm a fan of both operating systems. Just saying.
> 
> Snap is probably the best feature that 7 brought to the table, so I'm glad to see that they're improving it. Nothing else really looks useful or interesting though, so no pre-release version for me.


 

Not to mention Linux XD. Glad to see M$ copying and pasting yet again......Pirates of Silicon Valley anyone?


----------



## Arras (Feb 1, 2015)

Apex said:


> Hate to be that guy, but most of these 'new' features are lifted straight from OSX again. Elegant app-switching with previews, multiple desktops, and pre-indexed search with internet results are all features that have been in OSX for like 3-4 years now. Not trying to spark an argument, I'm a fan of both operating systems. Just saying.
> 
> Snap is probably the best feature that 7 brought to the table, so I'm glad to see that they're improving it. Nothing else really looks useful or interesting though, so no pre-release version for me.


 
Not sure what the first and last one are referring to, but multiple desktops at least has been in Linux too since forever. Also, does it really matter that much if someone else did that feature before? It's just more useful features, even if they aren't particularly innovative or anything. Android and iOS keep copy pasting features from each other too, and it just makes them both better, really.


----------



## omgcat (Mar 2, 2015)

sitting here on 8.1 waiting for 10 to come out. it's taking sooo long ;_;.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Mar 2, 2015)

omgcat said:


> sitting here on 8.1 waiting for 10 to come out. it's taking sooo long ;_;.


 
Still on 7 here. Content to wait for 10.


----------



## RandomUser (Mar 7, 2015)

I wonder if Windows 10 still has the 2 physical processor limit, like Windows 8.1 and below does? While my computer should run Windows 10, it would most likely run at reduce capacity due to the OS limitation stated earlier. I wonder if Windows Server 2016 (or later year) will be release at the same time as Windows 10? The Server version should appease my computer.
Also will we have to upgrade our video cards to take advantage of the new Directx 12 if needed. I remembered in the past this was the case when Directx 10 came out.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 7, 2015)

Are there more than dual CPU boards outside server world these days?


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 7, 2015)

i love how in almost every new Microsoft commercial there's Minecraft slapped in it


----------



## Jayro (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm currently testing the latest leaked build of Windows 10 in VMware 11, and I like what I see so far. The Live integration is very nice. New desktop and explorer icons (FINALLY), and we'll be getting a new web browser in place of Internet Explorer, which I welcome whole-heartedly.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 7, 2015)

Is Spartan already included in the latest beta? I've downloaded a publicly available one some weeks ago and it wasn't in it.


----------



## RandomUser (Mar 7, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Are there more than dual CPU boards outside server world these days?


None that I am aware of. I cannot find even a dual socket motherboard for desktop, Supposedly the end user versions of Windows support 2 physical processors, but have yet to come across a recent motherboard with dual socket for desktop. There is no law saying you cannot use a server board as a workstation or as a gaming PC. These server rigs are awesome, and packs a punch, especially in the multithreaded department. Also it's RAM city with the server boards, you never seem to run out of those DIMM sockets.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 7, 2015)

RandomUser said:


> [on dual CPU sockets]None that I am aware of. I cannot find even a dual socket motherboard for desktop, Supposedly the end user versions of Windows support 2 physical processors, but have yet to come across a recent motherboard with dual socket for desktop. There is no law saying you cannot use a server board as a workstation or as a gaming PC. These server rigs are awesome, and packs a punch, especially in the multithreaded department. Also it's RAM city with the server boards, you never seem to run out of those DIMM sockets.



Oh I am not knocking using server grade gear in consumer/gaming capacity, wish I had the funds to do it more often for people. Come to think of it I have not really seen dual socket boards since skulltrail, though a quick search says I probably should be looking harder ( http://www.amazon.com/Asus-Z9PE-D8-WS-Workstation-Motherboard/dp/B007B5PD0O even if that is 2012 release).


----------



## RandomUser (Mar 7, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Oh I am not knocking using server grade gear in consumer/gaming capacity, wish I had the funds to do it more often for people. Come to think of it I have not really seen dual socket boards since skulltrail, though a quick search says I probably should be looking harder ( http://www.amazon.com/Asus-Z9PE-D8-WS-Workstation-Motherboard/dp/B007B5PD0O even if that is 2012 release).


LOL, I don't know how I missed that in my search result, and that board is not that old, but supposed 2012 is old in technology years. I like building computers myself, but problem is the funding to do so every so often is lacking, Space requirement for the said computers and all the previous ones that built, and nobody in my area do not seem to want a gaming PC or server grade computers. Basically they all go out and buy the very basic computer at the local Walmart store or go find old computers off the street, and they are happy with it. Supposed I live in a casual neighborhood, that is if you call having a few houses near you a neighborhood?


----------



## Originality (Mar 11, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> i love how in almost every new Microsoft commercial there's Minecraft slapped in it


This is why they bought it!

Back to the prior question: to the best of my knowledge, motherboards only come in single or dual CPUS variants, and only servers using racks/blades have more than that. Unless you count PCIe mounted computation boards like nVidia...Tessler was it called?

Edit: I should really check what page number I'm on before posting. Ah well...


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 1, 2015)

Windows 10 release date is......

*July 29th , 2015*

Here the news!

http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/1/8511287/microsoft-windows-10-release-date-july

I will waiting for this!!!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 1, 2015)

AsPika2219 said:


> Windows 10 release date is......
> 
> *July 29th , 2015*
> 
> ...


W10 sure looks interesting and better than 8/8.1 though I'll keep using 7 still.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 1, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> W10 sure looks interesting and better than 8/8.1 though I'll keep using 7 still.


Why? 10 is a free upgrade, and regardless of aesthetics, each OS comes with under the hood improvements that it's generally better to have than to not. As it stands, with 10 coming, 7 is basically the new XP seeing as it's in the realm of only having extended support with mainline support having ended at the start of the year. It's also the new XP in that people seem far too stubborn to move on from it. I get not moving to 8 because maybe you didn't see it being worth money, but considering Microsoft is just throwing 10 at people for nothing, it seems silly not to upgrade.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 1, 2015)

I tested W10 with VMware too and really liked it. 
W10 will be the new XP / 7


----------



## marksteele (Jun 1, 2015)

Windows 10 OEM is gonna cost $109.99 for the home edition and $149.99 for pro



Spoiler












http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006587 50001149 40000368&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&hisInDesc=10&SrchInDesc=10&Page=1&PageSize=30

also here's the system req's
Processor: 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster

RAM: 1 gigabyte (GB) (32-bit) or 2 GB (64-bit)

Free hard disk space: 16 GB

Graphics card: Microsoft DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM driver

A Microsoft account and Internet access


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 1, 2015)

Though hopefully most people will take advantage of the free upgrade and never pay a dime for Windows 10.


----------



## marksteele (Jun 1, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Though hopefully most people will take advantage of the free upgrade and never pay a dime for Windows 10.



Yes well not everyone can take advantage of that.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 1, 2015)

marksteele said:


> Yes well not everyone can take advantage of that.


Literally everybody can. They're upgrading even pirated copies of Windows 7/8.1. It is free all around.


----------



## blindseer (Jun 1, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Literally everybody can. They're upgrading even pirated copies of Windows 7/8.1. It is free all around.


From what I understand, you can upgrade a pirated copy of 7 or 8/8.1 to 10 but it will still be considered non legit and you will have to purchase a license...


----------



## Vanth88 (Jun 1, 2015)

I got a prompt to get a free upgrade to  Windows 10 yesterday. I have Windows 8.1 Pro (legit btw, college students get it for free) I wondered do I get Windows 10, or Windows 10 Pro for free? well if anyone's curious you can google and find out that yes you can.

So if you have Windows 8.1 Pro, or I think Windows 7 Pro as well you can get Windows 10 Pro instead of the regular version for free.

... or maybe that was windows 7 ultimate... you know I can't be sure. Either way free is free.


----------



## Pagio94 (Jun 1, 2015)

Got a prompt on both 7 and 8.1. The prompt just told me that I'll get a download and a confirmation email, but no words about a key. I vastly prefer clean install to upgrades and I'd be kinda picky about the upgrade if clean install won't be allowed


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2015)

I've been using the technical preview and so far I don't like it. It's basically in between 7 and 8.

Here's what's changed as of the latest build (that I've noticed at least).



Spoiler



Good:
>The Xbox app is up to date with Xbox One features.
>Cortana
>The mail app looks flashier
>The login screen looks nicer than W8
>Direct X 12 (not yet available in builds but has been announced to be W10 exclusive)

Bad:
>The Xbox app uses a separate avatar app rather than having an integrated avatar menu like the Windows 8 Xbox app
>The above mentioned avatar app opens up your browser to shop for avatar items. I can't remember if W8 had an avatar store so it might be a slight albeit annoying improvement.
>Charms bar is disabled and the checkbox to enable it is greyed out.
>Due to the lack of charms bar, there is no share charm to easily email interesting articles from the news app
>I don't like the new start menu. (older builds actually had a slightly better start menu than both Windows 8 and Windows 7 but they've ruined it in the latest build)
>While the W10 store has improved a lot in the latest build and now has essential features from W8 store, it still has some account features that open up a browser. As far as I can tell it doesn't offer anything new that the W8 store didn't have and the W8 store didn't open up a browser page for any of it's features.
>The mail app has buttons relocated so I need to relearn it, it also doesn't automatically sort newsletters like 8.1 mail did
>Cortana takes up a large chunk of the taskbar. As many users have pointed out Cortana would've been better replacing the search button in the charms bar.
>The new web browser is confusing to use.
>New Windows Explorer icons are horrible.
>Metro apps are now run from the desktop, this feature was optional in 8.1 and I liked having my Metro apps separate.
>Microsoft seems to be ignoring the mass complaints about missing Windows 8 features.
>I have to put up with the rest of this list just to have DirectX12 and the inevitable W10 exclusive games.

Neutral:
>The news app has a completely new layout, I'm not sure if I like it better or worse than the W8 one

Note that the cons list mainly applies for Windows 8 users and most are pros if you're still on 7



Summary: W10 appears to be a repackaged and less convenient Windows 8.1 marketed towards people who don't want Windows 8. 8phobes will not find Windows 10 appealing, nor will current users of Windows 8.1
Many of the "new" features Microsoft is using as selling points are present in Windows 8.1 and the few actual new things could easily have been added to Windows 8.1 instead of releasing a new OS
It is still in development, so the bad list is still shrinking.

Regarding upgrading (as I understand):
All Windows 7 and 8 users can upgrade for free and most Windows Phones (even Windows Phone 7) can upgrade for free.
The upgrade won't be free forever I think they said the offer expires a year after release.
Building a PC from scratch will require buying a license. It may be cheaper to buy a 7/8 license and upgrade with the free offer.
Pirated 7/8 can upgrade but will need to pay for a license. Best to get a legit 7/8 license first then upgrade for free to save money.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 1, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Why? 10 is a free upgrade, and regardless of aesthetics, each OS comes with under the hood improvements that it's generally better to have than to not. As it stands, with 10 coming, 7 is basically the new XP seeing as it's in the realm of only having extended support with mainline support having ended at the start of the year. It's also the new XP in that people seem far too stubborn to move on from it. I get not moving to 8 because maybe you didn't see it being worth money, but considering Microsoft is just throwing 10 at people for nothing, it seems silly not to upgrade.



Can't quite get used to the new Start menu but I suppose since it's free that I could give it a try.



marksteele said:


> Windows 10 OEM is gonna cost $109.99 for the home edition and $149.99 for pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those specs are rather very nice for low end machines.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2015)

As I pointed out, besides the bad start menu it should have everything 7 has + more so if you can get it for free there's nothing to lose.
Only Windows 7 features it won't have as I'm aware of is Windows Media Center (I prefer Windows Media Player anyway), and games like Hearts etc. There is a free Windows 8 version of Solitare and Minesweeper on the store and I imagine future releases of the rest aren't out of the question.

I got 8 on my laptop soon after release myself but only because there was a $50 early adopters special, took some getting used to but once I got used to the 2 in 1 OS I could never look back, Just about all the 7 stuff except mentioned in the above paragraph is still in 8 (and when 8.1 came out the start screen became more like the W10 start menu). Though had there not been that early adopter offer I wouldn't have bought 8 until I built my current desktop.

So in other words, go for it, it's free and you won't lose anything important.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 1, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Literally everybody can. They're upgrading even pirated copies of Windows 7/8.1. It is free all around.


Actually Microsoft revised the statement about pirated copies. However Windows 7 Keys are so cheap on Ebay nowadays you might as well pick that up and then get a legit upgrade.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 1, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Literally everybody can. They're upgrading even pirated copies of Windows 7/8.1. It is free all around.


Nope, not anymore. Pirates still have to pay.

https://www.thurrott.com/windows/wi...soft-is-not-giving-free-windows-10-to-pirates

Good to see the release date is soon, though, I'll be sure to upgrade soon as I can.


EDIT: 


EDIT2: Also, as soon as they announced this, I now have an icon in my system tray to "Get Windows 10" which opens this:


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 1, 2015)

I wonder what about VLK editions of the Pro version of Windows 7, at school all windows 7 Pro pc's get the windows 10 notification


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Actually Microsoft revised the statement about pirated copies. However Windows 7 Keys are so cheap on Ebay nowadays you might as well pick that up and then get a legit upgrade.


Not MS, the news sites who didn't read MS's statement correctly.

As a few people have pointed out, pirates can upgrade a pirated Windows to an unlicensed Windows 10


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 1, 2015)

The bad thing about this:
- All teachers will now ask to update old hardware, hardware that we considered to old for Windows 7/8 (Everything Pentium D or Pre-Dual Core or lower)
blah, blah, blah, it says CPU 1Ghz, ...
Damned i'm looking forward to schoolyear 2015-2016 as one of 3 IT guys for around 23 schools
We already managed to skip Windows 8, but i doubt we can skip Windows 10.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 1, 2015)

Hmm, free upgrade for Win7 users too. That's gonna be useful as I have 10 Win7 TechNet keys laying around


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 1, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Nope, not anymore. Pirates still have to pay.
> 
> https://www.thurrott.com/windows/wi...soft-is-not-giving-free-windows-10-to-pirates
> 
> ...



doing some Google-fu
that seems to have come with a windows update 

there should be something runinng called GWX.exe (get windows 10?)
when i killed the GWX.exe process  and the icon disappeared


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 1, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> If it has the Metro UI at the start up, then, no, and only when I'm forced to update, will I update.



ClassicShell ;3

also M$ is finally not trolling us and giving us the REAL start menu that we were promised with 8.1 that turned out to be a glorified MetroUI shortcut

LOL adding "desktops". something Ubuntu has been doing for years


----------



## Harsky (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm running a year old pirated Windows 7 and I still got the notification to upgrade to Windows 10. Still not sure if I'll still get Windows 10 but I'm still happy on 7 for now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 1, 2015)

How the hell are people getting the prompts when I have a legit copy of Windows 7 64-bit Pro? I mean, really Microsoft? Really? This is asinine. I got nothing, the instructions are garbage, and there is no "Setup" under the Task Scheduler, at all. I guess Microsoft doesn't want people to help improve their OS.

So I'm not going to get any help or any form of assistance on how to get this resolved. Okay.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 1, 2015)

Harsky said:


> I'm running a year old pirated Windows 7 and I still got the notification to upgrade to Windows 10. Still not sure if I'll still get Windows 10 but I'm still happy on 7 for now.


It will still give you an upgrade, but with no CD key, so you'd be stuck on an illegitimate copy (until you crack it )


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2015)

Anyone knows why I try to run the gwx.exe it does... nothing?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Anyone knows why I try to run the gwx.exe it does... nothing?



This is insane, I can't even get the bloody prompt to show up at all, so I can't even reserve my free copy  Damn you Microsoft.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 1, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> How the hell are people getting the prompts when I have a legit copy of Windows 7 64-bit Pro? I mean, really Microsoft? Really? This is asinine. I got nothing, the instructions are garbage, and there is no "Setup" under the Task Scheduler, at all. I guess Microsoft doesn't want people to help improve their OS.
> 
> So I'm not going to get any help or any form of assistance on how to get this resolved. Okay.


You've literally got _2 entire months_ to get the update, it's not like Microsoft is going to run out of _digital copies _of an OS. Calm the fuck down


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> This is insane, I can't even get the bloody prompt to show up at all, so I can't even reserve my free copy  Damn you Microsoft.


Not only I can't get the prompt, but the way to load it doesn't work for me. Even if I double click on the exe like crazy, it won't even show a single little textbox.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 1, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> You've literally got _2 entire months_ to get the update, it's not like Microsoft is going to run out of _digital copies _of an OS. Calm the fuck down



Never said that, I'm just saying I don't get any prompts, and I can't even initialize it, probably because I turned off Windows Update months ago since it kept fucking up on my connection. 



VinsCool said:


> Not only I can't get the prompt, but the way to load it doesn't work for me. Even if I double click on the exe like crazy, it won't even show a single little textbox.



Yeah, no idea why it's being so stupid right now.


----------



## Harsky (Jun 1, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It will still give you an upgrade, but with no CD key, so you'd be stuck on an illegitimate copy (until you crack it )


Lame. I guess I'll be on W7 for a while.


----------



## blindseer (Jun 1, 2015)

I updated my win 7 to have the upgrade prompt but it doesn't load for me either, legit win 7 ultimate...idk. I like 7 anyways so no great loss to the world.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 1, 2015)

The simple reason why they skipped 9, is because of lazy devs and SDK's. If it was left as Windows 9, most installers out there would immediately see that number and then think "oh, this is a Win95/98/Me box" and either install with that assumption, or refuse to install at all. So that's your reason right there.

I'm mostly looking forward to Windows 10 for DirectX 12, and what it can do for OpenGL. Though I fear my current hardware won't be able to run it well, if at all. But I won't mind hanging on to the installer and the key that would let it stay free for me until such time I can get a better system together to run it on.


----------



## ilman (Jun 1, 2015)

So, let me get this straight. If I get a legit Windows 7 key, I'll get access to Windows 10 if I reserve until 1 year after release?
If so...then later, when I want to reinstall Windows 10 (it'll happen eventually), will my Win 7 key work, or will I need a Win 10 CD?
Since I'm running an activated (removeWAT) pirated version of Windows 8.1, if I can get a Win 7 key now and it becomes a fully-working Windows 10 key later on, I'll most likely go legit with my Windows installs.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 1, 2015)

All the pirates have to do is use windows 10 loader 

I'm not sure how they will detect it since the slic oem activation came out, they have not been able to detect it with any update.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm still indecisive as to whether I want Windows 10 or not. I'm not sure if they're going through with that pay-to-use model that was mentioned some months back or if it'll be pay once and use forever. If it's the former, I'll probably either stay on Windows 8 or go to Ubuntu, but if not, I may make the jump as the Start Menu is really nice. I'm making use of the preview and it is quite nice, even on old, outdated hardware (x86 running on 4GB RAM, using a 40GB partition on a hard drive, all while running on a Intel Core 2 duo).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 1, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> I'm still indecisive as to whether I want Windows 10 or not. I'm not sure if they're going through with that pay-to-use model that was mentioned some months back or if it'll be pay once and use forever. If it's the former, I'll probably either stay on Windows 8 or go to Ubuntu, but if not, I may make the jump as the Start Menu is really nice. I'm making use of the preview and it is quite nice, even on old, outdated hardware (x86 running on 4GB RAM, using a 40GB partition on a hard drive, all while running on a Intel Core 2 duo).


It was proven ages ago that Windows 10 won't be a subscription based thing. You don't need to pay each year, it's just a free lifetime upgrade as long as you upgrade within that first year.


----------



## Arras (Jun 1, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> ClassicShell ;3
> 
> also M$ is finally not trolling us and giving us the REAL start menu that we were promised with 8.1 that turned out to be a glorified MetroUI shortcut
> 
> LOL adding "desktops". something Ubuntu has been doing for years


If it's a good feature, why laugh at them adding it? Sure, it may not be the most innovative thing, but it's still an improvement over not having it at all. If anything, laugh at the useful features they didn't add.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 1, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It was proven ages ago that Windows 10 won't be a subscription based thing. You don't need to pay each year, it's just a free lifetime upgrade as long as you upgrade within that first year.


Oh, that's really good to hear, actually. I might go through with the upgrade then. One thing I've been wanting to do is back up all my hard drive contents and do a fresh install of 10, so I had better get on that, I only have until the end of July to do so haha.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 1, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> This is insane, I can't even get the bloody prompt to show up at all, so I can't even reserve my free copy  Damn you Microsoft.


but you said that never wanted to upgrade from windows 7 so microsoft filed your complain and blocked the upgrade for you


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 1, 2015)

My prompt didn't show up until today, so if it isn't showing up for some of you yet, give it another few days.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 1, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> but you said that never wanted to upgrade from windows 7 so microsoft filed your complain and blocked the upgrade for you



So, that to you means that I can never change my mind after the fact I now have a second HDD that I can put the OS on?


----------



## TVL (Jun 1, 2015)

codezer0 said:


> The simple reason why they skipped 9, is because of lazy devs and SDK's. If it was left as Windows 9, most installers out there would immediately see that number and then think "oh, this is a Win95/98/Me box" and either install with that assumption, or refuse to install at all. So that's your reason right there.



Is this really the reason though? Their naming conventions have been whacky as of late, and if they really wanted to call it nine I think they could have gone around that problem by having it recognized as Windows Nine... Then again lazy devs probably just checked the first letter and installers tried to install Windows NT-stuff.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 1, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> So, that to you means that I can never change my mind after the fact I now have a second HDD that I can put the OS on?


nope, real man don't change their mind, they make a mistake and live with the consequences .

in all seriousness though, calm down and wait for the update to come to you. you said you blocked automatic updates for the "terrible terrible update of doom" that is lurking there, I already dealt with it and is resolved by pressing F8 as startup and selecting the last good known config, simple as that.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 1, 2015)

TVL said:


> Is this really the reason though? Their naming conventions have been whacky as of late, and if they really wanted to call it nine I think they could have gone around that problem by having it recognized as Windows Nine... Then again lazy devs probably just checked the first letter and installers tried to install Windows NT-stuff.


It sounds cynical, but I can speak from experience when debugging other peoples' code, especially when it came to optimizing for specific platforms. Since most of the OS's of that era started with the descriptor saying "Windows 95", "Windows 98", and its in-built shorthand of "Win95", "Win98", the common thing was to detect the OS build, and have a codepath for

```
switch(platform)
{
Win95:
Win98:
WinMe:
// Do windows 9x junk here

WinNT:
// Windows NT junk here
}
```
... so on and so forth.

So yes, it really is like that.


----------



## osm70 (Jun 1, 2015)

So, how do I get the notification?

I am running Windows 7 Ultimate with the newest updates.
I have the GWX folder, but I don't see the icon.


----------



## TVL (Jun 1, 2015)

codezer0 said:


> It sounds cynical, but I can speak from experience when debugging other peoples' code, especially when it came to optimizing for specific platforms. Since most of the OS's of that era started with the descriptor saying "Windows 95", "Windows 98", and its in-built shorthand of "Win95", "Win98", the common thing was to detect the OS build, and have a codepath for
> 
> ```
> switch(platform)
> ...



Well Win9 wouldn't match any of those anyway. What I heard was that it just checked the first character after Win and that would have been the problem (which is not even lazy, just stupid because it would have been just as fast to add the lines like in your code (or faster). Ever came across code like that? I still don't want to believe.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 1, 2015)

TVL said:


> Well Win9 wouldn't match any of those anyway. What I heard was that it just checked the first character after Win and that would have been the problem (which is not even lazy, just stupid because it would have been just as fast to add the lines like in your code (or faster). Ever came across code like that? I still don't want to believe.


Oh, very much so. Annoyingly it is even integrated into some SDK libraries. So even if _your_ hand-written code would have accounted for it, the compiler might not.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 1, 2015)

osm70 said:


> So, how do I get the notification?
> 
> I am running Windows 7 Ultimate with the newest updates.
> I have the GWX folder, but I don't see the icon.





Nathan Drake said:


> My prompt didn't show up until today, so if it isn't showing up for some of you yet, give it another few days.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 1, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> My prompt didn't show up until today, so if it isn't showing up for some of you yet, give it another few days.


That doesn't really mean much, since the prompt was launched today...lol.


----------



## TVL (Jun 1, 2015)

codezer0 said:


> Oh, very much so. Annoyingly it is even integrated into some SDK libraries. So even if _your_ hand-written code would have accounted for it, the compiler might not.



Hah! That's ridiculous. I do believe it now, had that written off as complete horseshit.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 1, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> That doesn't really mean much, since the prompt was launched today...lol.


To be fair it's almost been 24 hours since people started actively reporting the icon appearing, and I didn't get it myself until two or three hours ago.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 1, 2015)

I got it last night...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 1, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> nope, real man don't change their mind, they make a mistake and live with the consequences .
> 
> in all seriousness though, calm down and wait for the update to come to you. you said you blocked automatic updates for the "terrible terrible update of doom" that is lurking there, I already dealt with it and is resolved by pressing F8 as startup and selecting the last good known config, simple as that.



Damn, and there's no way I can avoid going into safe mode or using a system restore? Bleh. Dammit, maybe I'll just get it via my college DreamSpark program instead. Figs.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 1, 2015)

Let me rephrase that...it wasn't supposed to show up until today 

I imagine time zone differences probably triggered the update at different times lol


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 1, 2015)

Say, what about if a Windows 7 pirate user has a genuine-pirate key? Still no go?

I've not gotten a Windows 10 prompt yet.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 1, 2015)

I also wonder: if someone has pirated Windows that they've, uh, "fixed" to be read as genuine, will the Windows 10 upgrade result in a legitimate license? I'm guessing they'll have checks in place to look for certain files and such to verify just how genuine the installation actually is, but I'm still curious.

Edit: Eh, on second thought, most pirate activation methods rely on deleting a specific update, so all they'd really have to do is have a check for that one file.


----------



## osm70 (Jun 1, 2015)

The important thing is when wil I know if I have valid license? I really want to know, before I install.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 1, 2015)

osm70 said:


> The important thing is when wil I know if I have valid license? I really want to know, before I install.


Ideally you should just kind of know if your Windows is legit or not. If you installed a pirated version and used a hacktivator or the more recommended way, then the odds are not in your favor for it being recognized as legitimate. If you bought your computer new from a reputable source with Windows pre-installed, it's legit. If you bought the computer secondhand or from somewhere not known for wholly legitimate products with Windows pre-installed, there may be some cause for concern. If you bought Windows and installed it yourself with a legitimate activation key, you're fine.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 1, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I also wonder: if someone has pirated Windows that they've, uh, "fixed" to be read as genuine, will the Windows 10 upgrade result in a legitimate license? I'm guessing they'll have checks in place to look for certain files and such to verify just how genuine the installation actually is, but I'm still curious.
> 
> Edit: Eh, on second thought, most pirate activation methods rely on deleting a specific update, so all they'd really have to do is have a check for that one file.





Tom Bombadildo said:


> It will still give you an upgrade, but with no CD key, so you'd be stuck on an illegitimate copy (until you crack it )


I would imagine the Windows 10 install would simply cross reference the currently activated key with their own database of keys, so any pirated copies would simply show inconsistencies and would only give you an unlicensed copy


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 1, 2015)

Or, you know... simply reason that having someone on a legit, secure system is better than an out-dated one, so probably just enable them to get it legit _and free_ so they're running something up to date instead of something that still has - *gasp* - IE on it.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 1, 2015)

Any idea if the upgrade will just be a CoA or what? I'd like to upgrade, but hate doing upgrade installs. If I can install fresh, though, that would be cool.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jun 1, 2015)

Been messing about with a newer preview build of Win10 for a few days now. And I gotta say that I do like it. It has a bunch of little features that really make a huge difference, such as ISO file mounting, snap support on one screen with an extended monitor setup, multiple desktops (imitation is the sincerest form of flattery  ), and the preview of DirectX12 is quite nice as I've noted slightly shorter load times on games. All this and more on a stock Windows 10 install, it's quite a change of pace. I like the hybrid Start Menu as well, should satisfy everyone. But I think the nicest feature is that all of the menus are in places that make sense, lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 2, 2015)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Been messing about with a newer preview build of Win10 for a few days now. And I gotta say that I do like it. It has a bunch of little features that really make a huge difference, such as ISO file mounting, snap support on one screen with an extended monitor setup, multiple desktops (imitation is the sincerest form of flattery  ), and the preview of DirectX12 is quite nice as I've noted slightly shorter load times on games. All this and more on a stock Windows 10 install, it's quite a change of pace. I like the hybrid Start Menu as well, should satisfy everyone. But I think the nicest feature is that all of the menus are in places that make sense, lol.


Some cool features for sure! I definitely will upgrade to windows 10.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 2, 2015)

For the record you have been able to mount isos all for free with Microsoft software for some time ( http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/down...780&e6b34bbe-475b-1abd-2c51-b5034bcdd6d2=True is the current one, I forget what the old one they stopped distributing was called). It was like comparing the inbuilt zip support to 7zip or winrar but it could do it.

Multiple desktops and better multiple monitor you say. Wonder if I will be able to leave ultramon behind at some point.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 2, 2015)

I have just been using poweriso since it supports like every format
Same with the winrar vs built in, I find winrar to be faster


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jun 2, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> For the record you have been able to mount isos all for free with Microsoft software for some time ( http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/down...780&e6b34bbe-475b-1abd-2c51-b5034bcdd6d2=True is the current one, I forget what the old one they stopped distributing was called). It was like comparing the inbuilt zip support to 7zip or winrar but it could do it.
> 
> Multiple desktops and better multiple monitor you say. Wonder if I will be able to leave ultramon behind at some point.


I was talking out-of-the-box mounting support, no extra downloads or anything, Windows or otherwise. And maybe? I don't use ultramon. I just know as a dual screen user that it is certainly far better than stock 7 and 8/8.1, based on my experience over the last few days.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 2, 2015)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> I was talking out-of-the-box mounting support, no extra downloads or anything, Windows or otherwise. And maybe? I don't use ultramon. I just know as a dual screen user that it is certainly far better than stock 7 and 8/8.1, based on my experience over the last few days.


Windows 8 has been able to mount ISOs out of the box since release.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 2, 2015)

I go the invitation, reserved it for July 29


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 2, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I go the invitation, reserved it for July 29



Dammit  Still no notification for me, maybe I really do have to install the damn Windows update, though I turned off System Restore since it was taking up 10 GB of space for some reason, so if the update screws something up, I'm SOL.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 2, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Dammit  Still no notification for me, maybe I really do have to install the damn Windows update, though I turned off System Restore since it was taking up 10 GB of space for some reason, so if the update screws something up, I'm SOL.


I got the invitation after the Windows Update, for some reason it was failing to update 3 times, but then it ended up working a while later. Reboot your computer, is what I suggest.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 2, 2015)

Calm down, its not coming out for 2 months
You will get the update notifaction pushed eventually


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 2, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I got the invitation after the Windows Update, for some reason it was failing to update 3 times, but then it ended up working a while later. Reboot your computer, is what I suggest.



But I thought there were issues with the recent updates screwing up the OS or causing stability issues, etc?



Joe88 said:


> Calm down, its not coming out for 2 months
> You will get the update notifaction pushed eventually



@Joe88  Truth be told, I turned off automatic updates a while back as I seem to recall hearing of a reboot-loop issue with KB3033929, so my concern is the safety of system updates and possibly breaking the OS.

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/security/3033929

Edit: Found some links regarding it

http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/03/ms-update-3033929-causing-reboot-loop/

http://www.scmagazine.com/windows-7-users-report-issues-installing-microsoft-update/article/403263/

I don't know if the issue has been patched or not.


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Jun 2, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Various people said the same thing about windows XP... though actually many of those still seem to be on it.



Yes. Yes I am. Eventually I will have to upgrade, and it looks like this is the OS I'll have to get used to. All-in-all it depends on how much flexibility they add or how much flexibility is granted by hacking / mods. I don't like my OS helping me, because how I manage my information is my job to decide, not theirs.


----------



## RandomUser (Jun 2, 2015)

I wonder how Microsoft knows if you pirated or know if your Windows is not genuine if you are using KMS or VLC Key? Microsoft publishes these keys on their website. You could use a pre-made activation servers that you can activate your VLC Licensed Windows offline on your own Network. So in theory Microsoft probably does not know if Windows has been illegitimately activated or not. I am wondering if the free upgrade is not available for VLC users.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2015)

Yay RTM Win 10 for me UMPC soon!
I won't upgrade me lappy just yet, slowly moving it towards win 10, might get a new lappy n move everything over slowly.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> ClassicShell ;3
> 
> also M$ is finally not trolling us and giving us the REAL start menu that we were promised with 8.1 that turned out to be a glorified MetroUI shortcut
> 
> LOL adding "desktops". something Ubuntu has been doing for years


It's actually not much different other than that the programs list is now on a scroll down menu on the same screen as the big metro icons instead of it's own separate screen on 8.1. I actually like it this way cos on 8.1 it was hard to find what program I wanted amongst a screen of like 100 icons. Though I don't like what the latest build has done and made it so you have to open up the metro icons menu, then click another button to bring up the programs list and power off button.

IMO I don't really see what the whole big deal about start menu is in the first place. Just pin non metro programs you use often to the metro screen, or use the search charm to find them. It's actually easier than using the 7 start menu and you essentially get a 2 in 1 OS that opens up a whole new realm of compatible software

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nathan Drake said:


> I also wonder: if someone has pirated Windows that they've, uh, "fixed" to be read as genuine, will the Windows 10 upgrade result in a legitimate license? I'm guessing they'll have checks in place to look for certain files and such to verify just how genuine the installation actually is, but I'm still curious.
> 
> Edit: Eh, on second thought, most pirate activation methods rely on deleting a specific update, so all they'd really have to do is have a check for that one file.


Do you mean activated with a genuine key some time later? It should just detect the genuine key and give you a genuine W10

Basically it detects your OS and upgrades to W10. if you have a legit key it will be used for W10, if you have a non legit key, it will be used to give you non legit W10


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 2, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Damn, and there's no way I can avoid going into safe mode or using a system restore? Bleh. Dammit, maybe I'll just get it via my college DreamSpark program instead. Figs.


No need for safe mode or system restore. if your pc freezes at the logon screen after the update. just reboot, press F8 at boot and select this:






you'll be good with that .


----------



## weatMod (Jun 2, 2015)

Flame said:


> -snip




wow what a bunch of fucking useless garbage what the fuck are these assholes thinking?
first off metro, let it fucking go, let it die already nobody likes it
same for your shitty apps and app store

search  searches on PC and web at the  same time, no just fucking no, if im trying to find a photo of my cat on my PC named cat22, i don't want 50 trillion results from the web mixed in with  my PC search results, GTFO with that shit

snap, snap your ass this shit has always been fucking annoying since 7 , snap snaps windows when you are just trying to  move them and you have to disable it

these new snap features are even more retarded,
suggest windows to snap ,what? why?
completely fucking useless

snap 4 windows, oh no here we go again snap is fucking useless garbage even with 2 windows having to scroll around vertically and horizontally is  fucking obnoxious and makes it useless with 2 windows, now you want to add 4? holy shit  do they actually pay them to think up this garbage?

task view, again totally fucking useless that is what the task bar is for are they fucking serious? how about just fixing  god damn task bar which never fucking works right, auto hide NEVER works on ANY version of windows, always either  won't appear or wont hide, always breaks and  malfunctions and does the exact opposite  of what you want,gets stuck up and blocks things like google chrome DL bar or gets stuck hidden when you are trying to switch programs, fucking thing is unpredictable and never worked  right

another bloated piece shit that will  further cripple already lame performance i'm sure
who in their right mind would want to download and test this garbage based on this preview?

will probably make new forthcoming skylake ultamobiles run even worse than haswell ultramobiles run now with 8.1
no thanks

installing this shit on legacy hardware is suicide
create desktops is the only  useful thing mentined in the preview besides return of start menu

how about adding  some new useful features for once?
hey i got one, it's called windows cat mode
 it would disable the keyboard and touch screen when you make a  gesture on the touch screen,like spelling  out c a t 
 then a button combo to re enable  them
 would be really useful for me my cat is  constantly trying to type on my keyboard and rubbing against my laptop lid and closing my browser all the time

maybe it could go into some  eye control  when activated


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 2, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> No need for safe mode or system restore. if your pc freezes at the logon screen after the update. just reboot, press F8 at boot and select this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I updated the OS and simply skipped that KB3033929 or whatever the offending one, what I haven't done is rebooted, but hopefully now I'll get the blood Window 10 prompt for reservation  I also turned on "keep me updated on Microsoft product updates" or something like that, so maybe that'll kick in.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2015)

weatMod said:


> wow what a bunch of fucking useless garbage what the fuck are these assholes thinking?
> first off metro, let it fucking go, let it die already nobody likes it
> same for your shitty apps and app store
> 
> ...


Noone's forcing you to use Metro. A lot of people like it. Infact, pinning applications you often go into the W7 start menu for to the Metro screen actually makes them easier to find than on W7 start menu. The mail app is pretty good too
As for the search apps and internet at the same time, I haven't given it much testing on W10 yet but if it's like the W8 search charm it shows you PC results first and lets you choose to look at web and store results.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 2, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Noone's forcing you to use Metro. A lot of people like it. Infact, pinning applications you often go into the W7 start menu for to the Metro screen actually makes them easier to find than on W7 start menu. The mail app is pretty good too
> As for the search apps and internet at the same time, I haven't given it much testing on W10 yet but if it's like the W8 search charm it shows you PC results first and lets you choose to look at web and store results.


what do mean? w7 start menu? you mean you added a non MS  plugin one? there is no start menu,  metro is on 8 and 8.1 not win 7 unless you added it with a non official plugin?

i never use apps and i have a convertible  still don't use that shit, the only ones i use are ones that came built in and can only access certain OEM features like the camera and some OEM apps



they failed, their store has like no apps,   the  ones they do have are pretty much useless, metro  on 8 /8.1 just fractures the whole thing,the whole OS experience

they should have just killed metro and their apps store when they killed RT
and gave the customers they ripped off and who were dumb enough to buy a surface and surface 2 or other RT product  a refund credit to get a new x86 system

they waited far too long to get into  the game IOS and android had too long of a head start they should just give up fucking bury that shit already along with
RT and zune
 and stop wasting time and resources on something that is NEVER going to pan out


----------



## Vipera (Jun 2, 2015)

Guys, tell me one thing.

Is it possible to use the small version of the taskbar?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2015)

weatMod said:


> what do mean? w7 start menu? you mean you added a non MS  plugin one? there is no start menu,  metro is on 8 and 8.1 not win 7 unless you added it with a non official plugin?
> 
> i never use apps and i have a convertible  still don't use that shit, the only ones i use are ones that came built in and can only access certain OEM features like the camera and some OEM apps
> 
> ...



I like if you used the Windows 7 start menu to access Steam.exe or whatever, on Windows 8 you can pin it to the Metro screen and find it faster than you would've on Windows 7
And if you used an app that frequently you would put it on Desktop anyway.
Desktop's identical to Windows 7, so if you don't like the extra features just don't use them. It bugs me and other Windows 8 users on the preview that things such as the charms bar are removed in 10 because 7fanboys bitch about things they could always just disable and ignore. If disabling features you don't like isn't good enough then you're obviously just a troll who wants to ruin things other people like.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 2, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> I like if you used the Windows 7 start menu to access Steam.exe or whatever, on Windows 8 you can pin it to the Metro screen and find it faster than you would've on Windows 7
> And if you used an app that frequently you would put it on Desktop anyway.
> Desktop's identical to Windows 7, so if you don't like the extra features just don't use them. It bugs me and other Windows 8 users on the preview that things such as the charms bar are removed in 10 because 7fanboys bitch about things they could always just disable and ignore. If disabling features you don't like isn't good enough then you're obviously just a troll who wants to ruin things other people like.


there is no windows start menu, and you can't disable metro that is the problem
 obviously you are using an non MS add on to get a win 7 start menu


----------



## demon33 (Jun 2, 2015)

I am on wondows 10 since a month & everything runs fine . The "spartant" explorer is not ready if you want my opinion but all runs smooth . Of course I'm on a technical preview so I get a lot of updates... But I like what I see so far & suggest you guys to try it out ! + update free from mocrosoft !


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2015)

weatMod said:


> there is no windows start menu, and you can't disable metro that is the problem
> obviously you are using an non MS add on to get a win 7 start menu


I use the Windows 8.1 Start "screen" which has all my metro apps plus an arrow I can click that brings up a menu with the same functionality but a different layout as the Windows 7 and 10 start menus.
But what I'm actually trying to tell you is that you can pin programs to the metro screen and find them MORE CONVIENIENTLY THAN the start menu. Somehow my description of the 8.1 metro app screen has registered twice to your 8phobia as a 3rd party start menu?

And as I said, if you really want to conveniently access something just make a desktop shortcut cos desktop is the same, if it's not something you use often then pin it to the start screen, look for it in the other menu I described or search it which has always been more convenient than looking through a long list of programs on start menu.

As for other 8 features such as charms bar, news app, mail app, xbox games etc if you don't like it just don't use it or disable it, you can even set it to go straight to desktop when you log in instead of the start screen.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2015)

So, how do you reserve a digital copy of Windows 10? I can't seem to be able to do it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 2, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> So, how do you reserve a digital copy of Windows 10? I can't seem to be able to do it.


You have to wait for the little windows icon to appear in the taskbar, then you can click it to reserve the digital copy. It appears via an update, although it's rolling out a little slowly, so I dunno when it might show up for you. It might be a minute from now, it might be tomorrow. If you Google, there is a way you could force the icon. It doesn't work for everybody, but it seems at least 80% effective.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> So, how do you reserve a digital copy of Windows 10? I can't seem to be able to do it.


I did mine with the icon in the notification area on the taskbar. Apparently you need to run a windows update for it to unlock.
Alternatively try this link http://www.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/windows-10-upgrade


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jun 2, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Windows 8 has been able to mount ISOs out of the box since release.


Really? Odd, I needed extra software to make it work on 8 and 8.1.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 2, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> I use the Windows 8.1 Start "screen" which has all my metro apps plus an arrow I can click that brings up a menu with the same functionality but a different layout as the Windows 7 and 10 start menus.
> But what I'm actually trying to tell you is that you can pin programs to the metro screen and find them MORE CONVIENIENTLY THAN the start menu. Somehow my description of the 8.1 metro app screen has registered twice to your 8phobia as a 3rd party start menu?
> 
> And as I said, if you really want to conveniently access something just make a desktop shortcut cos desktop is the same, if it's not something you use often then pin it to the start screen, look for it in the other menu I described or search it which has always been more convenient than looking through a long list of programs on start menu.
> ...


ok i see , it was because you said start menu  instead of apps by name
 and i do  create desktop shortcuts , but that is a another ass backward retarded thing about 8/8.1
when you go to apps by name  you cant  just right click and  get a "create desktop shortcut" option in the menu you have to right click it and then go to open  file location first and then  right click it from there to create a shortcut,  MS is fucking retarded  why wouldn't they just put the option to create shortcut in the right click menu  on the apps by name menu? these people have zero common sense and this proves it


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jun 2, 2015)

weatMod said:


> installing this shit on legacy hardware is suicide


Only if your PC is from 1999. Seriously though, relax a bit. If you have a Microsoft account, sign up for the preview builds. Anyone can. Just install it to a seperate partition on your drive or repurpose a spare hard drive to try it. 

@the_randomizer I believe there was someone who pointed this out earlier on, but you can actually go the the Microsoft support website and request your Win10 upgrade there.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 2, 2015)

RandomUser said:


> I wonder how Microsoft knows if you pirated or know if your Windows is not genuine if you are using KMS or VLC Key? Microsoft publishes these keys on their website. You could use a pre-made activation servers that you can activate your VLC Licensed Windows offline on your own Network. So in theory Microsoft probably does not know if Windows has been illegitimately activated or not. I am wondering if the free upgrade is not available for VLC users.



The issue is that it's a forced activation. They may be cross referencing the activation keys. Since it will force you to connect to their servers, I'm betting there will be a check in place to see if the activation was, in fact, genuine.

The only reason I think this is true is because the KMS/Activator I used on Windows 8.1 cut me out from updates.

Yes, my key is now valid.



Arecaidian Fox said:


> Really? Odd, I needed extra software to make it work on 8 and 8.1.



@Arecaidian Fox, if you right click on the iso, it'll give you a mount option.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 2, 2015)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Only if your PC is from 1999. Seriously though, relax a bit. If you have a Microsoft account, sign up for the preview builds. Anyone can. Just install it to a seperate partition on your drive or repurpose a spare hard drive to try it.
> 
> @the_randomizer I believe there was someone who pointed this out earlier on, but you can actually go the the Microsoft support website and request your Win10 upgrade there.



There was? Do you remember how far back the post was?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 2, 2015)

weatMod said:


> wow what a bunch of fucking useless garbage what the fuck are these assholes thinking?
> first off metro, let it fucking go, let it die already nobody likes it
> same for your shitty apps and app store
> 
> ...




So.. What exactly set this off?


----------



## weatMod (Jun 2, 2015)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Only if your PC is from 1999. Seriously though, relax a bit. If you have a Microsoft account, sign up for the preview builds. Anyone can. Just install it to a seperate partition on your drive or repurpose a spare hard drive to try it.
> 
> @the_randomizer I believe there was someone who pointed this out earlier on, but you can actually go the the Microsoft support website and request your Win10 upgrade there.


ok sorry i mean if you are  using a laptop or ultrabook , or anything besides a desktop, i should have calrified


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2015)

weatMod said:


> ok i see , it was because you said start menu  instead of apps by name
> and i do  create desktop shortcuts , but that is a another ass backward retarded thing about 8/8.1
> when you go to apps by name  you cant  just right click and  get a "create desktop shortcut" option in the menu you have to right click it and then go to open  file location first and then  right click it from there to create a shortcut


Ah, you're right about that. Normally I have installers automatically make shortcuts so I never noticed before.
To me it's not much of a biggie compared to say, Windows 10 (current build, not final product) Xbox app has to open a separate app to customize avatars (The Windows 8 version just had avatars in the Xbox app), and then if you want to buy avatar clothing it opens up the xbox.com avatar store in a web browser. So it's an app that opens an app that opens a browser :/.
Or, with the lack of charms bar in the current build if I want to share an article from the news app on Windows 10 I have to look up the article again on MSN news and copy/paste the url into an email instead of just using the share charm

I am hoping they fix those 2 issues but I'll be getting 10 anyway since Microsoft appears to be making a clear stance on abandoning 8 and will probably force Windows 10 for anything new that comes to Xbox games.
I guess at least it seems like many people are gonna get the free upgrade or finally get off XP so game devs (both on console and PC) can stop designing their games with DX9 compatibility in mind.

And for examples sake I've done a screenshot of what it looks like when you put non metro apps on the main start screen (in the blue rectangle). You can even unpin all the metro apps and just pin up non metro apps


----------



## weatMod (Jun 2, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> So.. What exactly set this off?


then adding stupid useless features and never  EVER fixing stability and bugs EVER
 i only use 8 8.1 for mobile ultrabook and it sucks for that
 and i see no reason you would want it on a desktop it's only really a benefit if you have a touch screen

always bugs, taskbar autohide never works right,neither does wireless display
 also mandatory reboots are pain in the ass after a while sometimes you get restart notifications you can't even opt out of "your PC will restart in    x amount of time" WTF
they just add stupid shit all the time nobody gives a shit about instead of just fixing the bugs first nobody uses snap
nobody will use most of that crap , task menu, who cares it's redundant  thats what the (broken) taskbar is for
just fix that instead of making new useless redundant  crap "features" nobody cars about
it's like have no good ideas so they just toss out useless crap ideas to make it look like they did something


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2015)

weatMod said:


> then adding stupid useless features and never  EVER fixing stability and bugs EVER
> i only use 8 8.1 for mobile ultrabook and it sucks for that
> and i see no reason you would want it on a desktop it's only really a benefit if you have a touch screen
> 
> ...



Dunno about wireless display but taskbar autohide can be disabled.
You can also set your PC to only check for updates when you want it to.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> There was? Do you remember how far back the post was?





Snugglevixen said:


> I did mine with the icon in the notification area on the taskbar. Apparently you need to run a windows update for it to unlock.
> Alternatively try this link http://www.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/windows-10-upgrade


----------



## weatMod (Jun 2, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Dunno about wireless display but taskbar autohide can be disabled.
> You can also set your PC to only check for updates when you want it to.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


yeah i don't want to disable it i like the auto hide feature  i just don't like that it doesn't work half the time
also you used to be able to resize the taskbar so that it was basically invisible but now you can't so that pretty much makes  auto hide essential
especially if you use google chrome and use the download bar at the bottom of the screen and want to  have chrome maximized
or use other programs maximized and want to switch between programs or just use buttons on the bottom like in VLC for example
if the taskbar gets stuck and doesn't auto hide which it does,often , then you cant access the controls at the bottom when VLC is maximized
i am always on my ultrabook 13" and always maximize   windows , so the taskbar  will block essential things like download bar in chrome when auto hide  malfunctions and it gets stuck up, also sometimes i am using chrome or another app maximized and want to  use the taskbar to switch between windows but it gets stuck down and wont pop up when i put the cursor to the bottom , so i have to restore down or minimize the window to get to it or another program
 also sometimes it pops up but it's behind the maximized window instead of in front of it, it really makes using  the OS a pain in the ass 
and this problem has persisted in pretty much ever single version of windows, they never fix shit
and  since it is one of the most basic features you think that they would have worked that shit out by now instead of working on adding useless crap
 like this task menu crap and predictive snap garbage nobody is ever going to use


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> I did mine with the icon in the notification area on the taskbar. Apparently you need to run a windows update for it to unlock.
> Alternatively try this link http://www.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/windows-10-upgrade


Oh, yeah, I haven't updated at all since I installed Windows 8 from disc the other day. I should probably do that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 2, 2015)

And despite the updates (even the necessary KB one it requires), and being a genuine copy of Windows 7 64-bit Pro, the prompt is not popping up. Just fan-freaking-tastic.

Convoluted processes as usual, keep it classy, Microsoft.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 2, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> And despite the updates (even the necessary KB one it requires), and being a genuine copy of Windows 7 64-bit Pro, the prompt is not popping up. Just fan-freaking-tastic.
> 
> Convoluted processes as usual, keep it classy, Microsoft.


It wouldn't be convoluted had you just stayed up to date to begin with ;O;

Have you tried the methods of forcing the icon to appear? As a side note, we still aren't much closer to the release of Windows 10 than we were hours ago. The internet will not run out of digital copies. There is no reason to be even remotely upset.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 2, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> It wouldn't be convoluted had you just stayed up to date to begin with ;O;
> 
> Have you tried the methods of forcing the icon to appear? As a side note, we still aren't much closer to the release of Windows 10 than we were hours ago. The internet will not run out of digital copies. There is no reason to be even remotely upset.



I'm not upset, I'm just confused. I only didn't have it on because I wanted to avoid that infinite reboot loop patch that was supposed to "improve" security. Which I did, I avoided it and it ain't popping up, how do you force it? Hell, I don't even see the reason to reserve it XD


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 2, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm not upset, I'm just confused. I only didn't have it on because I wanted to avoid that infinite reboot loop patch that was supposed to "improve" security. Which I did, I avoided it and it ain't popping up, how do you force it? Hell, I don't even see the reason to reserve it XD


Reserving it is just nice because from what I gather, it will automatically download, then you just install at your leisure. It saves a step of manually doing the download, which frankly, I personally get really lazy about lol

As for forcing the pop up, you have to double click a file somewhere. I'd Google it. Since it automatically popped up for me, I just went the designated route and am not all that well versed on the forceful approach.


----------



## Deboog (Jun 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> The whiners won, Start is back. Yay? I haven't used the Start menu for years, stopped long before the Metro interface replaced it. Essentially it was just a quick way for me to enter the Command Line, but in Metro all I have to do is press the Windows key and type in the name of whatever app I want to start, so yeah - no loss in productivity, and I'd argue it was actually beneficial. Of course people would sooner hang themselves than get used to a new interface.


Stay on 8.1. I'm sure Microsoft will support it for another decade, and by then hopefully you'll have something closer to Metro on a newer OS.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2015)

Deboog said:


> Stay on 8.1. I'm sure Microsoft will support it for another decade, and by then hopefully you'll have something closer to Metro on a newer OS.


Unfortunately DX12 will only be on Windows 10 and even though Windows 8 has an Xbox app I imagine they plan to do another Halo 2 Vista with the Xbox games judging by how they advertise the Windows 10 version of the app as a new app and that DX 12 will also be on Xbox One
I imagine DX12 will also get quite a lot of use by non Xbox games at some point aswell, it's time devs stopped making their games DX9 compatible and with Windows 8 and 7 users alike upgrading for free and people still on xp finally upgrading in addition to DX12's performance promises, DX12 is the obvious choice.

So from a gaming point of view I'm obliged to downgrade to W10.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jun 2, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> So from a gaming point of view I'm obliged to downgrade to W10.


Downgrade? Save for Cortana needing some tightening up, my preview build has been a much better experience than my 8.1 machine, or even my 7 install, when I had that. Anyone can sign up for the preview builds, people should give them a try. A copy of Rufus and a spare hard drive or partition and you're set.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 2, 2015)

Got the popup yesterday. I will probably wait a little bit before jumping on board. I like 7 as it is right now. I'll just give them a little bit of time to iron out any kinks.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2015)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Downgrade? Save for Cortana needing some tightening up, my preview build has been a much better experience than my 8.1 machine, or even my 7 install, when I had that. Anyone can sign up for the preview builds, people should give them a try. A copy of Rufus and a spare hard drive or partition and you're set.


I do like it better than 7 but I'm finding some Windows 8 features are harder to use with 10.


----------



## blindseer (Jun 2, 2015)

The cancerous get Windows 10 app finally appeared on my Windows 7 machine, but after reading a bit on the Microsoft discussions, it sounds like after the first year if you need to reinstall windows 10 you need to buy a new license. So imma gonna stick with 7 for now, if in the future I can grab a 10 key and installer media instead of just a upgrade then I might consider it, but upgrading a Windows 7 system is just asking for trouble.



Spoiler


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 2, 2015)

weatMod said:


> then adding stupid useless features and never  EVER fixing stability and bugs EVER
> i only use 8 8.1 for mobile ultrabook and it sucks for that
> and i see no reason you would want it on a desktop it's only really a benefit if you have a touch screen
> 
> ...



I use snap. There are no mandatory reboots... I haven't experienced any of these problems.... and I've been using 8 since the beta. The wireless display issue was fixed a while ago.

I'm sorry you had a bad experience which seems like it was way early on.. but, again.. Those issues? I haven't experienced recently. Snap is a feature I use daily. Task menu? Task manager? What are you talking about here?

Also, the misconception that 8 belongs on a touch screen bothers me. There's nothing wrong with using a KB/M. I've personally found it much easier to maneuver and access what you're looking for on it. My job has 7 on the computers and honestly? I despise it. It feels sluggish.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2015)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Downgrade? Save for Cortana needing some tightening up, my preview build has been a much better experience than my 8.1 machine, or even my 7 install, when I had that. Anyone can sign up for the preview builds, people should give them a try. A copy of Rufus and a spare hard drive or partition and you're set.


Isn't Cortana only going to be available to some countries at launch?


----------



## weatMod (Jun 2, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> I use snap. There are no mandatory reboots... I haven't experienced any of these problems.... and I've been using 8 since the beta. The wireless display issue was fixed a while ago.
> 
> I'm sorry you had a bad experience which seems like it was way early on.. but, again.. Those issues? I haven't experienced recently. Snap is a feature I use daily. Task menu? Task manager? What are you talking about here?
> 
> Also, the misconception that 8 belongs on a touch screen bothers me. There's nothing wrong with using a KB/M. I've personally found it much easier to maneuver and access what you're looking for on it. My job has 7 on the computers and honestly? I despise it. It feels sluggish.


the mandatory reboots don't come up often but they are there, i only had them like  twice on 8.1
and no they never fixed wireless display it is still plagued with problem , it depends on the system too
on my high end i7 it won't work hardly ever  but when it was in the shop i bought a 200$ POS laptop to use in the mean time and it worked flawless the 1st try ,on my 1800$ ultrabook it NEVER works , nobody can fix it i had  all kinds of tech support including intel connect remotely and still nobody can get it to work , go read the forums there are tons of complaints
snap is crap it just gets in the way , whenever you try and just move a window it snaps when you don't want it too
the windows are too small snapped and you have to keep scrolling   vertically and horizontally , it's just more trouble than it's worth i hardly ever use it  only if i am watching different live streams and i have a chat or img board open in the other window, something where i don't have to scroll all over the place , having to scroll side to side makes it nearly worthless ,id rather just resize windows manually than have to keep turning it off  and on all the time because it gets in the way more than i use it, snapping when just trying to move a window
the task menu was a feature of win10 they showed in the preview, seems redundant   thats what the taskbar is for

also  wireless display worked flawless on win7 i never had a problem i had the 1st gen WiDi and it was flawless, never a problem , that was in 2010,  5 years later and 5 generations later and it's all fucked up now
 this happened when they merged it with the miracrap standard , they should have kept them separate

good thing i like  about 8/ 8.1 over 7 is lightning fast boot up time and overall improved stability


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2015)

weatMod said:


> the mandatory reboots don't come up often but they are there, i only had them like  twice on 8.1
> no they never fixed wireless display it is still plagued with problem , it depends on the system too
> my high end i7 it won't work hardly ever  but when it was in the shop i bought a 200$ POS laptop to use in the mean time and it worked flawless the 1st try ,on my 1800$ ultrabook it NEVER works , nobody can fix it i had  all kinds of tech support including intel connect remotely and still nobody can get it to work , go read the forums there are tons of complaints
> snap is crap it just gets int he way , whenever you try and just move a window it snaps when you don't want it too
> ...



I don't think I've ever really had mandatory reboots on 8/8.1 with Windows Update turned off, but that's just me.
We've had tons of internet issues with our Windows 8/8.1 computers, it may just be the hardware in them (I mean, I have an Acer. They're pretty shitty, so it could be hardware issues.) Although, it did also happen with my Ma's laptop (which I think is Toshiba) so, yeah, it could be the OS itself.
Snap is annoying when you're trying to move a window, but depending on the program and what a person wishes to use it for, snap can be useful.
Task manager? I'm pretty sure virtually every version of windows (except for DOS, but that's not even really 'Windows') had it, if I know what you're talking about.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 2, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I don't think I've ever really had mandatory reboots on 8/8.1 with Windows Update turned off, but that's just me.
> We've had tons of internet issues with our Windows 8/8.1 computers, it may just be the hardware in them (I mean, I have an Acer. They're pretty shitty, so it could be hardware issues.) Although, it did also happen with my Ma's laptop (which I think is Toshiba) so, yeah, it could be the OS itself.
> Snap is annoying when you're trying to move a window, but depending on the program and what a person wishes to use it for, snap can be useful.
> Task manager? I'm pretty sure virtually every version of windows (except for DOS, but that's not even really 'Windows') had it, if I know what you're talking about.


oops no i meant  the new task menu feature they show in the win 10 preview video
it looks like a redundancy for the task bar ,i edited my post
not task manage sorry
 but while im on the subject the task manager has gotten increasingly more complicated with every version 
i have no clue what half of those processes and services even go to or what they do  i hope they add some better description and maybe a color coded
 quick indicator , like a column  where it shows either a red light  green light or yellow light next to each one
like essential processes that if you close will freeze the OS or thing you should never close would be marked red, etc.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2015)

weatMod said:


> oops no i meant  the new task menu feature they show in the win 10 preview video
> it looks like a redundancy for the task bar ,i edited my post
> not task manage sorry
> but while im on the subject the task manager has gotten increasingly more complicated with every version
> ...


Oh, sorry about that.
I think the colour-coded tasks thing sounds like a pretty good idea, but it could possibly be hard to implement.
Normally, you can find a description of what certain tasks or services do by just using Google or Bing or whatever search engine you use, but I guess it'd be more convenient to have descriptions. The way I treat most tasks that are listed as system tasks is just "DON'T TOUCH" unless I know what it is, and that it'd be safe to close, like the task for the Xbox controller driver is one I know is safe to close, as long as I'm not playing a game with an Xbox controller. (or in my case, a PS3 controller running through some other program.)
Colour-coded tasks could also be good for people who don't really know that much about computers and how they work, and are just trying to close off tasks so their computer works faster.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2015)

blindseer said:


> The cancerous get Windows 10 app finally appeared on my Windows 7 machine, but after reading a bit on the Microsoft discussions, it sounds like after the first year if you need to reinstall windows 10 you need to buy a new license. So imma gonna stick with 7 for now, if in the future I can grab a 10 key and installer media instead of just a upgrade then I might consider it, but upgrading a Windows 7 system is just asking for trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


No, they confirmed you wouldn't need to buy a new license if you got the free offer.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2015)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> I believe there was someone who pointed this out earlier on, but *you can actually go to the Microsoft support website and request your Win10 upgrade there.*


Could you give me a link? I cannot figure where I can request my reservation xD
Still not popup, and whatever I tried, the gwx.exe refuses to launch.


----------



## Deboog (Jun 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Could you give me a link? I cannot figure where I can request my reservation xD
> Still not popup, and whatever I tried, the gwx.exe refuses to launch.


Have you updated EVERYTHING? I couldn't get it to launch, and I went to Windows Update and installed all the stupid optional updates and it showed up.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2015)

Deboog said:


> Have you updated EVERYTHING? I couldn't get it to launch, and I went to Windows Update and installed all the stupid optional updates and it showed up.


But I don't need all the 37 languages pack


----------



## Deboog (Jun 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But I don't need all the 37 languages pack


GOD DAMNIT YOU WILL SPEAK TO CORTANA IN BULGARIAN AND YOU WILL LIKE IT.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2015)

Deboog said:


> GOD DAMNIT YOU WILL SPEAK TO CORTANA IN BULGARIAN AND YOU WILL LIKE IT.


Actually, there is 3 optionnal updates I did had yesterday, I will install and reboot.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2015)

Deboog said:


> GOD DAMNIT YOU WILL SPEAK TO CORTANA IN BULGARIAN AND YOU WILL LIKE IT.


I WANT TO SPEAK TO CORTANA IN CHEROKEE


----------



## loco365 (Jun 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I WANT TO SPEAK TO CORTANA IN CHEROKEE


Pfft. Klingon pls.


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 3, 2015)

Is there anyway to activate/crack windows 10 yet?


----------



## Arras (Jun 3, 2015)

Keylogger said:


> Is there anyway to activate/crack windows 10 yet?


It's not even out yet.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 3, 2015)

Keylogger said:


> Is there anyway to activate/crack windows 10 yet?


You might be the most eager pirate here, not even reading a release date before asking for a crack.


----------



## blindseer (Jun 3, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> No, they confirmed you wouldn't need to buy a new license if you got the free offer.


Yeah for the first year, but as you only get a upgrade and no installer media I hesitate to say that you can reinstall it if you have problems, which alot of other people also have stated on the microsoft forums. And you will have problems from an upgrade of 7 or 8.1. There are just too many variables for there not to be.


----------



## Originality (Jun 3, 2015)

blindseer said:


> Yeah for the first year, but as you only get a upgrade and no installer media I hesitate to say that you can reinstall it if you have problems, which alot of other people also have stated on the microsoft forums. And you will have problems from an upgrade of 7 or 8.1. There are just too many variables for there not to be.


I'm willing to bet Microsoft Product Recovery will extend to Windows 10. As long as you have a valid product key (which should include the key for the upgrade), you'll be able to download your own installation media. With the added benefit of being able to stick it on USB instead of those old outdated optical media options.


----------



## storm75x (Jun 3, 2015)

I hope I can still use my _Shrek_ screensaver.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2015)

blindseer said:


> Yeah for the first year, but as you only get a upgrade and no installer media I hesitate to say that you can reinstall it if you have problems, which alot of other people also have stated on the microsoft forums. And you will have problems from an upgrade of 7 or 8.1. There are just too many variables for there not to be.


You can get an ISO


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 3, 2015)

make a system image immediately after doing the upgrade, problem solved, you can reimage to that point whenever you need a reinstall for any reason :-P ;-)





blindseer said:


> Yeah for the first year, but as you only get a upgrade and no installer media I hesitate to say that you can reinstall it if you have problems, which alot of other people also have stated on the microsoft forums. And you will have problems from an upgrade of 7 or 8.1. There are just too many variables for there not to be.


----------



## blindseer (Jun 3, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> make a system image immediately after doing the upgrade, problem solved, you can reimage to that point whenever you need a reinstall for any reason :-P ;-)


True but it still wont be a clean install due to being an upgrade from win 7 for me, blah, Im just gonna stick with 7 for now, when this machine dies Ill deal with 10.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 4, 2015)

blindseer said:


> True but it still wont be a clean install due to being an upgrade from win 7 for me, blah, Im just gonna stick with 7 for now, when this machine dies Ill deal with 10.



Well m$ will still be making security updates for 7 for a while I take it anyways as Vista would be next on the chopping block after XP . You're probably good for a while, if you miss the boat on free Windows 10, there's always Ubuntu or any other flavor of linux for that matter and best part of that is its always free


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 4, 2015)

blindseer said:


> True but it still wont be a clean install due to being an upgrade from win 7 for me, blah, Im just gonna stick with 7 for now, when this machine dies Ill deal with 10.


As was already mentioned, I'm guessing Microsoft will be making the full Windows 10 ISO's available on their site. Of course these won't be activated, but they've done it with 7 and 8 now for the sake of backup and recovery, so I don't see why they wouldn't with 10. IIRC, the activation key is stored in the BIOS, so even if you do a full fresh install rather than just the upgrade in the future, as long as you got the same version, Windows 10 should recognize your activation key and not require anything extra.


----------



## nl255 (Jun 4, 2015)

Keylogger said:


> Is there anyway to activate/crack windows 10 yet?



Since it hasn't even reached the RTM stage yet that is not possible.  Kind of hard to crack something when the activation/copy prevention code isn't available to reverse engineer yet (the preview releases don't contain the activation code for just that reason, someone would use it to make a crack).


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 5, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> As was already mentioned, I'm guessing Microsoft will be making the full Windows 10 ISO's available on their site. Of course these won't be activated, but they've done it with 7 and 8 now for the sake of backup and recovery, so I don't see why they wouldn't with 10. IIRC, the activation key is stored in the BIOS, so even if you do a full fresh install rather than just the upgrade in the future, as long as you got the same version, Windows 10 should recognize your activation key and not require anything extra.



Yep Nathan is right, they started embedding the product keys in the BIOS with Windows 8 and 8.1, real pain in the arse if you ask me, but it works I guess


----------



## Ulieq (Jun 24, 2015)

But will SNES emulators still work on Windows 10?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

Ulieq said:


> But will SNES emulators still work on Windows 10?


Why wouldn't it?


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Why wouldn't it?


I'm guessing it was probably sarcasm but with some of the questions people ask these days you can never be too sure lol


----------



## Ulieq (Jun 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Why wouldn't it?



DUnno, different code n shit


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> I'm guessing it was probably sarcasm but with some of the questions people ask these days you can never be too sure lol


Post above confirms your statement.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Why wouldn't it?


#illuminati lol jk

Windows 10 will be unix based just like everyother modern OS, there's noo reason for emulation to suddenly "break" with the new OS. Of course, like any OS upgrade there will always be certain apps that compatibility is only parti





Ulieq said:


> DUnno, different code n shit


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> #illuminati lol jk
> 
> Windows 10 will be unix based just like everyother modern OS, there's noo reason for emulation to suddenly "break" with the new OS. Of course, like any OS upgrade there will always be certain apps that compatibility is only parti


wow owow wow what? no.


----------



## Arras (Jun 24, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> #illuminati lol jk
> 
> Windows 10 will be unix based just like everyother modern OS, there's noo reason for emulation to suddenly "break" with the new OS. Of course, like any OS upgrade there will always be certain apps that compatibility is only parti


Windows 10 will be NT based just like every other modern version of Windows. There.

I just wonder whether they'll upgrade the version number. Windows 7 was 6.1, Windows 8 was 6.2, Windows 8.1 was 6.3. Will this one break the trend and be the first true Windows 7? I guess anyone with the tech preview can say for sure.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2015)

Ulieq said:


> DUnno, different code n shit


If anything, Windows 95/98 programs would be the most likely to stop working in Windows 10. I mean, Windows 8 sometimes has issues running some programs built for Windows 95/98, and this will probably only get worse as more and more versions of Windows are released by Microsoft, and eventually, 95/98 programs just won't work at all.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> If anything, Windows 95/98 programs would be the most likely to stop working in Windows 10. I mean, Windows 8 sometimes has issues running some programs built for Windows 95/98, and this will probably only get worse as more and more versions of Windows are released by Microsoft, and eventually, 95/98 programs just won't work at all.


As long softwares are compatible with XP and up, there shouldn't be any more problems than what we have in windows 7 and 8. I mean, anything works flawlessly in my end.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> wow owow wow what? no.



sorry my phone was being stupid haha. I was trying to say that _some_ applications may "break" either partially or all together with the upgrade, but that's to be expected with ANY OS upgrade. 

It however won't break emulation as a whole, that's just silly . If some emulators temporarily lose compatibility with the upgrade, it will just take some minor tweaking to get it going again. Most emulators will probably run fine though, if they run on 8.1 no problem.

@Arras NT is based on Unix. What I was getting at is that all modern OS's are ultimately based on Unix ever since the XP days.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> sorry my phone was being stupid haha. I was trying to say that _some_ applications may "break" either partially or all together with the upgrade, but that's to be expected with ANY OS upgrade.
> 
> It however won't break emulation as a whole, that's just silly . If some emulators temporarily lose compatibility with the upgrade, it will just take some minor tweaking to get it going again. Most emulators will probably run fine though, if they run on 8.1 no problem.
> 
> @Arras NT is based on Unix. What I was getting at is that all modern OS's are ultimately based on Unix ever since the XP days.


You seriously should stop posting about stuff you don't have any ideas of how it works...


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You seriously should stop posting about stuff you don't have any ideas of how it works...



If you're referring to my comment on NT being based on Unix as well as other modern OS's look it up. They're all ultimately based off Unix, much like Windows prior to XP was based off MS-DOS (with the exception of NT which was their Unix based branch )

These are well known facts...


----------



## matpower (Jun 25, 2015)

Arras said:


> Windows 10 will be NT based just like every other modern version of Windows. There.
> 
> I just wonder whether they'll upgrade the version number. Windows 7 was 6.1, Windows 8 was 6.2, Windows 8.1 was 6.3. Will this one break the trend and be the first true Windows 7? I guess anyone with the tech preview can say for sure.


The Tech Preview identifies itself as "Version 10.0", I wonder if it is a placeholder number. 





(Sorry for the shitty editing job, I'm using my dad's computer, and he doesn't have anything besides Paint yet lol)
BTW Spartan/Edge is pretty good, shame that it is unstable as hell atm.


----------



## Arras (Jun 25, 2015)

matpower said:


> The Tech Preview identifies itself as "Version 10.0", I wonder if it is a placeholder number.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure that's the kernel version number? Just open a command prompt (hit winkey + r, type cmd and hit enter) and the kernel version number should show up at the top. If it does not for some reason, typing 'ver' in the command prompt will output the version number as well.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 25, 2015)

I really need to boot my craptop and update my Windows 10 build... I haven't updated in about a month lol. Last I updated they only just added the Aero preview to the Start Menu.


----------



## matpower (Jun 25, 2015)

Arras said:


> Are you sure that's the kernel version number? Just open a command prompt (hit winkey + r, type cmd and hit enter) and the kernel version number should show up at the top. If it does not for some reason, typing 'ver' in the command prompt will output the version number as well.







Yep, I am sure that is the kernel version, CMD also shows version 10.0.(build), considering that MS wants Windows 10 to be "The Windows", I guess that a fake number jump would make sense.


----------



## Arras (Jun 25, 2015)

matpower said:


> Yep, I am sure that is the kernel version, CMD also shows version 10.0.(build), considering that MS wants Windows 10 to be "The Windows", I guess that a fake number jump would make sense.


Huh. Is that the first time they've done something like this? I guess if they jump in numbers for the public version number, they may as well boost the kernel version to match? Odd.


----------



## Hecatia (Jun 27, 2015)

Not surprising. Microsoft has never cared about consistency in versions and naming and just do whatever the hell they want at the time haha.


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 30, 2015)

Yay, the hololens runs on windows 10. .. so where in that 3D world are they going to fit rhat spiffy new start menu?


----------



## Originality (Jul 1, 2015)

RIP Hololens... you were never meant for space travel to the ISS...


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 2, 2015)

Maxternal said:


> Yay, the hololens runs on windows 10. .. so where in that 3D world are they going to fit rhat spiffy new start menu?



Maxternal is alive! , how have you been?

Back on topic, it will be pretty interesting to see how Windows 10 actually works out. Windows 8 was supposed to be universal across devices, but they butchered it big time . It looks like 10 might be the solution though, it looks pretty promising, we'll see what happens...


----------



## Maximilious (Jul 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> The whiners won, Start is back. Yay? I haven't used the Start menu for years, stopped long before the Metro interface replaced it. Essentially it was just a quick way for me to enter the Command Line, but in Metro all I have to do is press the Windows key and type in the name of whatever app I want to start, so yeah - no loss in productivity, and I'd argue it was actually beneficial. Of course people would sooner hang themselves than get used to a new interface.



9/10 people I work with that have Windows 8 at home end up liking the OS a lot more then 7/XP/etc. after telling them the Windows Key + TypeWhateverYouWantToDo command. I don't bother telling them they could do that forever ago, but 8 increased it's indexing power so much that it's usable for anything outside of tech tools now.


----------



## FranckKnight (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm making the jump to Windows 10 on my laptops, because I'm not too afraid of performance or compatibility issues on those, but I'm not touching my gaming rig until it prove its worth.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 4, 2015)

Okay, so I've booted up and whatnot, and I decided to go to the latest version of Windows 10. Update away, and I end up on build 10130. I know that there's newer builds, so I go and look in my settings, and find that I'm in the Slow Ring, so I change that and check again. Strangely, I still don't have any prompts to update to the newest version. I go back, and somehow my Build Ring version changed back to Slow. I did some Googling around and did some registry changes, however, those don't seem to work either. Besides using an ISO, is there any way to fix this Ring Version bug? I'd really like to be in the Fast Ring but my PC just won't let me whatsoever, even though I thought I was to begin with. Is it possible to force update to the newest build?

Edit: I'm going to download the 10162 ISO and try installing from that. See if it fixes anything.

Edit 2: It fixed my Ring settings and upgraded me nicely.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 7, 2015)

Perfect for laptops....Nightmares for Desktops....I have Windows 8.1 on my laptop, but WIndows 7 Pro on my Desktop.....I will not Update so easily MS!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 8, 2015)

Tomorrow is Windows 10 day. Too bad it isn't on the 10th, heh.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 25, 2015)

So the Windows 10 RTM build is out in the wild. I've installed it myself, and Windows 10 is pretty nice all in all. It covers the gripes people had with 8, looks nice, and is a worthwhile upgrade, especially if your 8 installation went to the gutter and needed a reinstall anyways like mine did >.>


----------



## loco365 (Jul 27, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> So the Windows 10 RTM build is out in the wild. I've installed it myself, and Windows 10 is pretty nice all in all. It covers the gripes people had with 8, looks nice, and is a worthwhile upgrade, especially if your 8 installation went to the gutter and needed a reinstall anyways like mine did >.>


I'm probably going to wait for the upgrade prompt to come on Wednesday. I don't want to fuck this up and have to purchase a product key since I can't afford it.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 27, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Okay, so I've booted up and whatnot, and I decided to go to the latest version of Windows 10. Update away, and I end up on build 10130. I know that there's newer builds, so I go and look in my settings, and find that I'm in the Slow Ring, so I change that and check again. Strangely, I still don't have any prompts to update to the newest version. I go back, and somehow my Build Ring version changed back to Slow. I did some Googling around and did some registry changes, however, those don't seem to work either. Besides using an ISO, is there any way to fix this Ring Version bug? I'd really like to be in the Fast Ring but my PC just won't let me whatsoever, even though I thought I was to begin with. Is it possible to force update to the newest build?
> 
> Edit: I'm going to download the 10162 ISO and try installing from that. See if it fixes anything.
> 
> Edit 2: It fixed my Ring settings and upgraded me nicely.


Ring? What's a Ring?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 27, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Ring? What's a Ring?


I imagine it's just preview build update priority. If you're in slow, I'd guess that updates are delayed so that you don't get them right away, ideal for those that are wary of an update breaking an otherwise decently stable build. If you're in fast, I'd guess you get updates basically as soon as they come out, damn the consequences. It's the only thing that really makes sense in the context. No idea why they'd be called rings, but that seems unimportant.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 27, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I imagine it's just preview build update priority. If you're in slow, I'd guess that updates are delayed so that you don't get them right away, ideal for those that are wary of an update breaking an otherwise decently stable build. If you're in fast, I'd guess you get updates basically as soon as they come out, damn the consequences. It's the only thing that really makes sense in the context. No idea why they'd be called rings, but that seems unimportant.


Ohh~, i see.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 27, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Ring? What's a Ring?


Basically there's two rings, fast and slow. Fast ring users get updates faster, at the risk of more bugs, whereas slow ring users get less updates, but are more stable.

Edit: So I found this on reddit:


----------

